# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  تحيه عطره لجميع الاعضاء -- واليكم هديتي المتواضعه بامل ...  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## abooyaser

ان تحوز علي اعجابكم .. الموضوع وضعته بنفسي---*وهو خاص بالمبدئين . وبإنتظار تعليقكم الصريح 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------   الطريق الي النجاح في عالم الاسهم الإمريكيه  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............وبعد
احببت وضع هذا الموضوع لأهميته للمستثمرين --جهد متواضع --امل ان يحوز علي اعجاب الجميع
والصدر مفتوح للملاحاظات والمداخلات النيره -- والإضافات القيمه ---والتعديلات المقترحه...وهنا بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالي تظهر ثمرة التسجيل والإشتراك بالمنتدى--والدعوه عامه        بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    
السبب الوحيد والفريد من الإستثمار في الاسهم هو الربح دون عناء واليوم تهيأت الفرصه عن طريق الكمبيوتر والإنترنت لتحقيق ذلك --وربما الثراء ان لم يكن الربح المجزئ --- واقسام هذا الموضوع هي:  صفات المستثمر الحميده: 
1- الإيمان بالله والتوكل عليه.
2- الصبر .
3- الإقدام .(الشجاعه).
4- القناعه .
5- الحزم.
6- المغامرة.
7- الإدراك.
8- التفاؤل.
9- التعليم.(اجادة اللغه الإنجليزيه-ضروره ملحه)
10-الواقعيه.
11-المتابعه.
12-الصدق.
13-الامانه.
14-الصراحه.
15-اليقظه.
16-ذو اخلاق حسنه.
17-لائق صحيا.
18-مطمئن.
19-هادئ.
20-متحمس.
21-كريم.(حتي علي نفسه).
22-الكرامه. (عزيز نفس).
23-مرح ومحبوب.( الجلسه معاه ما تمل بكل المقاييس).
24-بعد النظر.
25-حسن النيه.(طيب القلب).
26-ذكي .  صفات المستثمر الذميمه: 
1 - لايؤمن بالله ولا يتكل عليه سبحانه وتعالى.
2 - أناني.
3 - سيئ الاخلاق.
4 - سيئ المظهر.
5 - كذاب.
6 - خائن بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه. (غدار)
7 - بخيل.
8 - غير لائق صحيا. (مريض-ومريض نفسيا).
9 - طماع.
10- وحيد في الدنيا.
11- مدمن مخدرات وكحول.
12- مدخن. الله يساعد من ابتلي به من ذوى الصفات الحميده وانا واحد منهم (ادعوا لي) 
13- حرامي.
14- متهور. (مستعجل علي غيرصنع)
15- حزين.
16- متشائم.
17- قلق.
18- عجول. (لايصبر)
19- غير واقعي.
20- غير متعلم. (ثقافته صفر من الشمال).
21- خائف.(حتي من ظله).
22- كسول.
23- غير متحمس. (حتي للخير).
24- غير محترم (لا يقدر احد).
25- لا يعطف. (حتي مايتصدق علي المساكين والعفيفين وقد لايزكي ماله-والعياذ بالله ).
26-غير ممتن. ( لايحمد الله ولا يشكرة سبحانه وتعالى ولايشكر الآخرين- والعياذ بالله).
27-بغيض المعشر.(حتي اهله يكرهونه علي مضض-- والعياذ بالله).
28-حسود وحقود.  مراحل الدخول في عالم الإستثمار في سوق الاسهم:  المرحله الاولي: التهيئه 
1- تحسين اللغه الإنجليزيه باستمرار. 
2- البحث -البحث -البحث -.......ثم البحث عن كل ما يتعلق بالإستثمار. 
3- التحلي بصفات المستثمر-- ومن الصفات(الإيمان بالله والتوكل عليه--الصبر -- الإقدام ....الخ). 
4- وضع هدف سامي (رئيسي) يتحقق بعد تحقيق عدة اهداف(ثانويه)والمقصود بذلك .....( التخطيط لها مع إختبار الخطط التي يجب ان تتمييز بالمرونه لتعديلها لتصحيح مسار الإستثمار )..... 
5- اختيار وسيط مناسب.(المهم ضمان حقك اي ظرف من الظروف). 
6- تحديد ميزانيه للإستثمار مستقله عن الأحتياجات الشخصيه المستقبليه للمبالغ . 
7- تجهيز او اختيار مفكره لوضع ملاحاظات شخصيه. مهم جدا جدا....علي سبيل المثال توزيع صفحات معينه عن اسهم تم ذكرها في المنتديات او مفضله شخصيا --صفحه عن اسهم باقل من دولار- والثانيه من 1 -2$ والثالثه من 2-3 --(حسب رغبتك) ويفضل ان تكون اخر صفحه اكثر من 50$.... 
8- الإتكال علي الله سبحانه وتعالى(قبل كل شي) و بعدما تحس اخي المستثمر/اختي المستثمره انك انتهيت من مرحلة التجهيز ومستعد للبدء.... حدد ساعة الصفر وابدأ ومن الضرورة بمكان إختيار اسهم تجتاز الفلتر الإسلامي...وتكون اسعارها في متناول اليد وبالتوفيق..(ولاتنشغل عن اداء الصلوات في اوقاتها واداء العمره والصيام والحج..وعن كل مايرضي الله... ولاتنسي صلاة ثلث الليل الاخير ومناجاة الرب جل جلاله).   مرحلة ما بعد التهيئه: التنفيذ 
1- وضع الميزانيه. 
2- تقسيم الميزانيه --جزء احتياط والباقي للإستثمار. 
3- الشراء في السهم بعد التأكد من شرعيته بالثلث او الربع من المال المخصص للإستثمار. والشراء المدروس. 
4- تحديد هدف البيع .والبيع مدروسا للأهميه مع القيام بالتقييم الفوري للسهم والإبتعاد عن الطمع.(تعديل الهدف يجب ان يكون مدروسا--بعد تقدير الموقف). 
5- اجراء تقييم شهري او اكثر علي العمليات المنفذه-- وحسب ماتراه --لتحديد اسباب الخسارة.(لا سمح الله). 
6- تقسيم الارباح للإحتياط ودعم الميزانيه مجددا.(والتصرف مجددا بعقلانيه). 
7- لا يستخدم المال المتوقع احتياجه مستقبلا حتي لايضطر المستثمر الي البيع بخساره.(تأكيد فقط) 
8- عندما يحول الوضع الي عدم تحقيق الربح يجب التصرف بالبيع بخساره افضل من انتظار عودة الاسعار الي مايقارب الهدف المحدد سابقا (حسن التصرف وتحمل كامل المسئوليه لاتنسي ان القرارات -قراراتك). 
9- تحديد فترة استراحه من السوق والشاشه واستغلالها بماهو مفيد وبذلك يتجدد النشاط ويتاح المجال للتفكير منطقيا لإتخاذ القرارات الصائبه. (متابعة الشاشه قد تسبب مرض الضغط). 
10- اختيار السهم واختيار السوق له اهميته .(ابعد عن اسهم القشاش كليا الا من سهم له مستقبل زاهر. 
11- حذار من التوصيات -يجب التأكد من مصدرها. 
12- في العجله الندامه وفي التأني السلامه.(حكمه لا تنسي). 
13-الاطلاع والبحث والمتابعه بإحتراف.   المرحله الثالثه: التقييم الشامل: 
1- هل تحققت الاهداف.
2- حساب الارباح واستبعاد الخسائر.
3- تحديد اسباب الخسائر (لاسمح الله).
4- إبقاء جزء من الارباح مع رأس المال ومكافأة نفسك واهلك وذويك (الوالدين بالدرجه الأولي).
5- التجهيزالمادي والنفسي للمرحله القادمه وبكل ثقه وإعتزاز.   المرحله الرابعة: إعادة الاستثمار: 
1- هل انت مهيأ من جديد .
2- هل وضعت الخطط الجديده وبما يتوافق مع الوضع الجديد العالمي والمحلي.
3- هل بحثت ودرست وتفاديت اخطاء المستثمرين المعلن عنها وعرفت اخطاؤك لتفاديها مستقبلا.
4- اذن الان انت في مرحله التطوير الشامل لكل ما يتعلق بالإستثمار--- واحب اقولك بالفم المليان     مبروك مقدما   اهداف طرح الموضوع--مهم جدا  
1-ضرورة الاطلاع علي المواضيع المهمه- او الموضيع المميزه-وكل ما يتعلق بالوسطاء.
2-اجادة اللغه الإنجليزيه(معليش الصراحه مره ).
3-يجب التخطيط للإستثمار (التخبيص غير مقبول اطلاقا) وضع استراتيجيه خاصه بك.
4-الإلمام التام بإستخدام الكمبيوتر وبرامجه ومعرفة كل ماهو جديد.
5-التأكيد علي البحث والبحث الميداني لأهميته.لإنتقاء الاسهم وبإحتراف.والمتابعه لأي سهم حتي لولم يكن بالمحفظه.  الخاتمه : 
اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في طرح الموضوع مع تمنياتي لكم بوافر الصحه والثراء واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العزة والجلال
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أبوياسر (المتسابق)     *

----------


## أسامه عبده

:A015:  .حياك الله يا أبو ياسر ، وأهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى .الحقيقه انا لا أتداول الأسهم الأمريكية ، ولكن شدني موضوعك الذي يدل على خبره جيده في السوق بالإضافة إلى حب الخير للآخرين.الموضوع فعلا مميز وهو مفيد للجميع المتداولين سواءا في الأسهم أو العملات أو السلع .بارك الله فيك ، ويتشرف المنتدى بتواجدك فيه .وأتمنى أن تتحفنا دائما بمثل هذه المشاركات التي يحتاجها الجميع .وفي انتظارك في العملات العالمية . :A004:

----------


## طلال السميري

:A003:  أبوياسركفيت ووفيت وبارك الله فيك على هذه النصائح الجميلةفي الحقيقة هي ليست للأسهم فقط بل تشمل العملات أيضاحقيقة لم تترك لنا شئ لنقول.بارك الله فيكأخوك طلال

----------


## عياد

اهلين ابو ياسر حياك الله في قسم الاسهم الامريكية في هذا المنتدى موضوع جميل جدا وقد تكون هذه هي فعلا الاخطاء التي يقع فيها معظم المتداوليين دون ان يدركوا وكما قال الاخوين ابو عاصم وطلال هذه النصائح فعلا ليست للاسهم فقط بل لجميع انواع الاستثمار
ملاحظة مهمة اضافية على نقطة عدم احتياج الاموال وهي ان معظم المستثمرين والمتداولين العرب اما  مضارب يومي او سوينق بمعنى لايحتفظ باسهمه فترة طويلة لذلك من ينوي الاستثمار ينبغي ان يعطي التحليل الاساسي قدرا مهما ونظرة على ميزانية الشركة ونظرة عالمنتج واقبال السوق عليه مهم جدا للمستثمر 
وبارك الله فيك وحياك الله
واتمنى ان ارى مشاركاتك دوما

----------


## ابوساره

كلام جميل , واجمل مافيه انه من قلب صادق وناصح .
تركيزك على اهمية اللغه الانجليزيه في محله , وفعلا هو مطلب ملح جدا , حتى لو رأى البعض امكانية تجاهله !!

----------


## هادي الكاتب

سلمت أخي أبو ياسر

----------


## abooyaser

على معدنكم الطيب --- وشكلكم تغروني لدخول عالم العملات !!!! ممكن -- لكن بعد دراسة وافيه جدا 
وهذا يعني انني لن استغني عن اراؤكم وتوجيهاتكم بما يفيد ان شاء الله --- وتروني قد انلسعت
تصغير لكلمة لدغه من العملات ---وعندي الان مناعة قويه مهما كانت المغريات -- لأن هذا المجال 
علي ما اعتقد يحتاج له خبره متقنه في الشموع اليابانيه --صح والا لا-- عموما اليكم تجربتي المتواضعه 
والدرس او الدروس التي لم انساها بعد.....ولن تنسى.......اليكم هي كبدايه تجربتي في الدخول لعالم الإستثمار....اي نعم الدخول في عالم الإستثماربكل ماتعنيه الجمله ...            
لقد سبق ان شريت عمله لبنانيه ايام انتهاء فترة حكم الجميل وقلت مع رئيس جديد تطلع العمله 
وشريت 3 مليون ب 30000 ريال سعودي --- النتيجه تسلم الحكم العماد ميشال عون (علي ما اذكر )ودحدرت العمله وبعتها ب 21000 ريال .....خسارة 9000 ريال ... وبعدها العمله تدهورت بشكل جنوني ...حاليا ...لم اعد اتابع الا القنوات اللبنانيه فقط -- بلا عمله... بلا بطيخ ....        
الطمره الثانيه والحلوه مرررررررررره --
العمله العراقيه--(وووووووووطمر _ستيف اوستن-- رجل السته مليون دولار بيانووك مان) 
شريت ب80000 الف ريال علي سعر 2.5 ريال للدينار -- قلت يمكن توصل 4 ريال ...
نزلت الي ريال وبشطاره بعت ب 1 ريال --(ونعم الشطاره) الخساره من هذه الشطاره 
كانت اكثر من 50% من راس المال --- جلست بعدها سنتين وانا من دين في دين الي دين           
هذا كله قبل حرب الخليج الثانيه .....          
وبعد الحرب قلت مالك الا العقار وبس .....  
السر في العقار هو                         
الموقع ثم الموقع --------------- واخيرا الموقع ........... صح والا ... لا   
المهم استلفت فلوس(دين) علي اللي عندي وشريت قرب او طريق المطار !!!!!!!!      
وكما هي العاده يرتفع العقار في مثل هذا الموقع.....وضاقت علي الدنيا من كل حدر وصوب ..واللي اخذت منه الدين صار يتصل علي اكثر واحد في الدنيا ودائما يسأل عن حالي ( السبب الخفي يسأل عن ماله) قمت وبعت الاراضي الثلاث بمكسب 2000 ريال .....وارتحت نوعا ما ........... النكته اني قابلت صديق محب بعد هذه السنين (بعد غياب عن رؤية بعض فوق ما يقارب 8 سنين... وسألته عن احواله...( وعن العقار القريب من المطار!!!!!!!!)..  
قال وباسلوب مهدئ للأعصاب .... ان العقار ازدهر في كل مكان في المنطقه الا العقار القريب من المطار مازال علي اسعاره اللي انا خابرها ....   
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ....   
قلت لنفسي الحمد لله علي ما كان والحمدلله علي مايصير ....مكسب 2000 ريال حلوة بالحيل في ذاك الزمان ..... لحظه ...نسيت ...           
قبل ان ادخل في العملات --- جربت البيع والشراء في .....             
السيارات ....... نعم السيارات وبس .... الفكره هي:           
اشتر بالكاش وبع بالتقسيط....حلو ...حلو ....            
اول سياره ب 12000 ريال وبيعت عن طريق راعي المعرض الشريطي الله لا يبارك فيه 
ب 22000 ريال والقسط 2000 ريال علي انسان راتبه ما يكفيه حتي نهاية اول اسبوع من استلامه لراتبه -- نسأل الله السلامه لنا جميعا ....النتيجه ...  
بعد استلام شهرين متتالين وتاخير شهر واستلام شهرين وتاخير ومماطله ومراعاة وقت العيد الي ما بعد العيد واكتملت ال10000من التسديد وباقي 12000 ريال من التسديد... قلت والله حاله ...تدري ياراجل عطني قسطين الان ومسموح في الباقي ... ونفس الطريقه مع سيارة ثانيه متزامنه في نفس الوقت مع السابق...( والله اسأل ان لايحرمني الأجر)... المهم رجع راس المال بعد ماكان في يد الناس لمده سنه تقريبا --- لا ارباح وهم لا خسائر سوى الوقت وتكاليف المطاردة وراء المديونيين اللي يطنشون طق الباب والتلفونات..ويتمنون انهم مايشوفوني او يقابلوني حتي في الشارع .... 
وقلت لنفسي وبتأسف وحسره --- خلاص بلا تجاره ... هم بلا بطيخ ايضا ....                  
وبعد فتره من الزمن والتفكير المجدى ...لا حظوا عبارة ...التفكيرالمجدى !!!!! لازم اضع تحتها شخطين                
دخلت عالم الاسهم السعوديه ....ب 90000 ريال ملحوقه ب 60000 ريال بعد فتره 
لا تسألوني ليش 60000 بعد فتره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
اقول اسف طولت عليكم .... مع انني كنت افضل عملات الين والمارك الالماني والجنيه الإسترليني 
لأني عينت وحصلت منها خير هي والذهب ---نعم الذهب المعدن اللذي لو فقد بريقه فهو يعود يلمع من جديد --- للقصه او للقصص بقيه .....هل تحبون تشوفونها والا اوقف --احس اني غثينكم 
اعذروني -- وللقصص فوائد وعبر حتي لي شخصيا .... 
تحياتي الحاره .....والي اللقاءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## أسامه عبده

أسعد الله أيامك يا أبا ياسر كما أسعدتني بهذه النوادر التي رغم أنها مريره في بعض الأحيان ، إلا أنها أضحكتني كثيرا  . ما شاء الله عليك عندك إصرار عجيب على الخساير .....عفوا أقصد على المتاجرة والربح  :Tongue Smile:  .أتمنى أن تواصل سرد نوادر أبو ياسر لأنها ممتعة ومفيده .بالنسبة للتداول بالعملات .... فهو مختلف تماما عما تفضلت به ، لأنها هنا غالبا ما تكون صفقات سريعة ، يعني دخول وخروج في نفس اليوم ، وأحيانا في أقل من ساعة .شرفنا هناك في منتدى العملات واقرأ وتفرج ، وإن أعجبك الوضع تفضل حياك الله ، وسنساعدك بكل ما في وسعنا ..بس ترى سلف ما نسلف  :47 47:  .بالتوفيق أخي الحبيب .

----------


## عياد

على الرغم من طريقتك الجميلة في العرض والتشويق واني اصبحت اقرأ الخسارة الاولى وانتظر التي تليها ياعزيزي الا ان لي عتب كبير عليك ينبغي عندما تدخل اي تجارة اي كانت لازم تكون من حر  مالك وهذا البند  اللي انت كتبته فوق  وانا اكدت عليه بالوعي للاستثمار طويل المدى 
الفلوس اللي تدخل بها تعتبرها رماد يمكن تروح ولازم تكون زايدة عن حاجتك كما انت ذكرت  اتمنى ان تلتزم بهذه القاعدة في اي تجارة خاصة الاسهم والعملات
بالنسبة للعملات العالمية اعتقد التعامل معها من منطق تحطها وتخليها تحتاج راس مال كبير جدا وهو نظام السبوت اما مايتكلم عنه الاخوان من العملات فهو نظام المارجن والمبني على تعظيم راس المال لتعظيم الربحية المهم ان التجارة تحتاج لمتابعة ماينفع تترك الشاشة وتطلع اصلا 
تحياتي لك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
بس على فكرة وضح ان كل الشروط اللي كتبتها فوق كتبتها عن تجربة فاعانك الله على خسارتك وجزاك خيرا عن حبك الخير لاخوانك 
وان شاء الله تجد من الجميع العون هنا او في قسم العملات وزي مانت متابع ابو عاصم مشرف العملات متابع بتشوق لكل كتاباتك    :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abooyaser

*من باب الأدب (ادب استخدام الإنترنت ) ان اشكركم --علي مداخلتكم ---وهاهي بعد المعذره ياخوان :*  (.... ابوعاصم - طلال السميري -عياد -ابو سارة - هادى الكتاب ....)  اشكركم علي المداخله والترحيب والتشجيعوفي نفس الوقت القصص المكتوبه هي حقيقه وليست من الخيال  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------  --- نعم اخي عياد -- القاعدة للإستثمار -- لا تستدين من اجل الإستثمار ------ والكل يخالف القاعده الا قليل------ ناهيك عن وضع البيض كله في سله واحده والطمع وغيرها ------ لكن اخوك ..مغامر بالدرجه الأولى ------ وقدرت بفضل الله ان اجمع حاليا مبلغ زين وان شاء عام 2005 خير علي الجميع--- -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------شكرا ابو عاصم علي الدعوة -- وافكر في الموضوع بجديه -- لعلى اجد نفسي في العملات ايضا-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------واستكمالاً لموضوعنا -- الدخول في عالم الإستثمار -- دخولي عالم الأسهم السعوديه !!!!!    دخلت عالم الاسهم السعوديه ....ب 90000 ريال ملحوقه ب 60000 ريال بعد فتره....   يازين الشاشه والناس ما يطالعون الا الشاشه ويقفزون الى الكاونتر واشتر وبيع وكل يوم حصيله  دخلت في الكهرب والتعمير والمواشي والقصيم الزراعيه وتبوك الزراعيه وكل يوم سهم جديد   ماهي الحصيله --- الرصيد ينقص وينقص وهم بعد ينقص --ليش ليش ليش وكيف ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!اكتشفت حاجه مهمه -- من اول يوم وانا ماشي عكس التيار -- اي والله--- عكس التيارومطفي النوووووووووووووووووووووووور!!!          الناس تبيع وانا اشتري..... ولما الناس تشتري ... تلقاني بائع بخساره -- اعوذ بالله من تلك الأيام ومتي -- في العصر طبعا.... لظروف العمل -- الناس في الصباح تهبر من الهبر الطيب ...واخوكم ..مقبل علي السوق... قبل ما يفتح واطلب...قبل مايفتح السوق .... وبعدها الي المغرب وفي بعض الاحيان الي ما بعد المغرب وان اشوف السهم نزول في نزووووووووووول --- كيف -- ما الحل -- تخلص من السهم الملعون واشتر سهم بدأ يلمع وطالع نسبه وانتظر فرصه التعويض -- ولم يشرف اى تعويض !!!              رجعنا لسالفة البرتقاله لالالا التفاحه لالالا الرمانه لالالا                         اجل ايش-- ايييييييييييييييييييييييييش                                                          البطيخه .....                اغنيه عراقيه...... لم تعلن بعد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه     للموضوع بقيه ادركتني الصلاه .... ما رأيكم .... اواصل ام لا ..بانتظار الرد ..مشكورررين     تحياتي ........

----------


## أسامه عبده

> رجعنا لسالفة البرتقاله لالالا التفاحه لالالا الرمانه لالالا    اجل ايش-- ايييييييييييييييييييييييييش    البطيخه .....   اغنيه عراقيه...... لم تعلن بعد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه     للموضوع بقيه ادركتني الصلاه .... ما رأيكم .... اواصل ام لا ..بانتظار الرد ..مشكورررين  
> تحياتي ........

 ..وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل .بعد ذكر البطيخ والبرتقال والتفاح والرمان .أشعر أن المغامره الجايه مع سوق الخضار  :Big Grin:

----------


## abooyaser

مداخله علي عجل -- متابع السوق حاليا -- وللموضوع عوده ---  
ابو عاصم ---- لا لا لا لا لا ومليون لا لا لا لا لا                         
للخضار .......                  
و نعم--- نعم نعم نعم ومليون نعم نعم نعم ........لـــــــــ                                     
اللحم                 
البلدي والمستورد (الطازج بس ) فهمت والا .....لالالالالالالا                       
ok --ok--
ok --ok--
ok --ok--

----------


## abooyaser

السلام عليكم -----تكمله   أصابني الإحباط من كثر الخسائر وكلما زاد اصراري للمكسب كلما زادت الخسائر !!!! تقلص راس المال واحترت ....كيف ..مالحل ...وبعد تفكير ....اه ..اه ..وجدتها ... زيادة رأس المال والمحاوله من جديد ....شريت سيارة بالتقسيط المريح ...وقضيت علي بعض  الإلتزامات الحانيه ...ووضعت مبلغ 60000 ريال في الحساب ويتفاؤل كبير .... وسافرت الي مدينه قريبه ولازم اشوف السوق ورحت لأقرب فرع هذا بعد تطور السوق اقدر اشتري من اي فرع في البلد --- حلو .. دخلت البنك والي الصاله بشغف منقطع النظير ....كان زحمه ...الا من كرسي علي جنب  مع طاوله عليها تلفون ...رحت جلست عليها....واطالع في الشاشه ...والناس تتفرج علي  غريبه ....اشفيه ....ليش الناس تنظر لي .. وبطريقه غريبه.....     وبعدها بدقائق حضر الهامور ...وقال هذا المكان محجوز ...اعتذرت بلطف واحترام وذكرت انني شفت المكان فارغ ولم اعلم انه محجوز ....وقام يعلقون من جلس حول  الهامور وقالوا بالفم المليان == هذا مكان ==اللي عنده ملايين ...ابتسمت ... ورحت شريت سهم توقعت ان له صولات وجولات !!!!   بالصدفه سمعت ان سوق الاسهم له موقع علي الإنترنت ...وقلت لنفسي طالما انني شريت  بكامل المبلغ ...خلاص ...خلني ادور علي اقرب انترنت ...واشوف اداء السوق !!!!  طبيت بموقع بالصدفه يهتم السوق السعودي ....وبحثت ...وجدت العالم تتكلم عن  ابجديات الإستثمار في سوق الإسهم ونقاط الدعم والمقاومه وكيفيه حساباتها ....  وغير من الدعايات والإشاعات ....واشوف الإسئله اللي توجه الي المشرفين منهم ذو احلام وتفسيرها جاهز ومنهم من يعطي توصيات طازجه ومدروسه ...  ومره شريت سهم انتهي اليوم اللي قبله احقيه استلام الارباح ....لم اكن اعلم عن الخبر... وشريته باعلي سعر وبعدها بدأ السعر نزول في نزول ..حتي مليت ....لا ارباح في الطريق.. وخساره في السهم المستقر علي سعر متدني جدا !!!!! وخرجت من السهم وحاولت مع غيره .... لم اطبق فكره التنويع ابدا .. وان طبقتها فيما بعد ..طبعا بعد العلقات الساخنه ... فالنتيجة كانت عقيمه بالحيل ....   لم تفلح معي وسائلي وسبلي في السوق اطلاقا .... كل مال راس المال يتناقص ....بالرغم من محاولتي .. تطبيق بعض ما تعلمت ....لم اعد قادر علي تحمل المزيد من الخسائر ... اضافة الي ذلك كنت مخبئ عن زوجتي ....مسألة الإستثمار في سوق الإسهم ... وهي صارت تسأل واحيانا تستغرب خروجي في اوقات معينه ...لم تكن تعلم انني  في سوق الاسهم ....ومره اضطررت الي اخذهم الي المستشفي في وقت التداول ... وتفاجات اليوم التالي الخساره القويه ...السهم نازل 10% ونزل اليوم التالي مثلها.. ولم استطع الصبر وعرضت اسهمي علي النسبه نزول ولم يلبى طلبي ... وفي اليوم الذي يليه بعت بخساره جسيمه ....وغادرت الصاله ...اتذكر اغنية        المعاناة ---لمحمد عبده ..... ياليل خبرني عن امر المعاناة ........

----------


## abooyaser

ياليل خبرني عن أمر المعانـاة --- هي من صميم الذّات والا اجنبيّـههي هاجسٍ يسهر عيوني ولابات --- أو خفقةٍ تجمـح بقلبـي عصيّـهأو صرخةٍ تمرّدت فوق الأصوات --- أونـةٍ وسـط الضمايـر خفيّـهأو عبرةٍ تعلّقـت بيـن نظـرات --- أو الدموع اللّـي تسابـق هميّـهأعاني الساعة وأعاني مسافـات --- وأعاني ريـاح الزمـان العتيّـهوأصوّر معاناتي حروف وأبيات --- يلقى بها راعـي الولـع جاذبيّـهولانيب ندمانٍ على كـل مافـات --- أخذت من حلو الزمـان ورديّـههذي حياتي عشتها كيف ماجـات --- آخذ مـن أيامـي وارد العطيّـه

----------


## عياد

> ياليل خبرني عن أمر المعانـاة      هي من صميم الذّات والا اجنبيّـه هي هاجسٍ يسهر عيوني ولابات    أو خفقةٍ تجمـح بقلبـي عصيّـه أو صرخةٍ تمرّدت فوق الأصوات     أونـةٍ وسـط الضمايـر خفيّـه أو عبرةٍ تعلّقـت بيـن نظـرات    أو الدموع اللّـي تسابـق هميّـه أعاني الساعة وأعاني مسافـات     وأعاني ريـاح الزمـان العتيّـه وأصوّر معاناتي حروف وأبيات     يلقى بها راعـي الولـع جاذبيّـه ولانيب ندمانٍ على كـل مافـات      أخذت من حلو الزمـان ورديّـه هذي حياتي عشتها كيف ماجـات      آخذ مـن أيامـي وارد العطيّـه

  اهلا حياك الله يابو ياسر وين هالغيبة الطويلة ان شاء الله تكون بخير لك وحشة  
بس وش هالزين صح لسانك ياخوي 
وكل عام وانت بالف صحة وسعادة ورمضان كريم

----------


## abooyaser

هلا اخي العزيز...  وتشكر علي الرد الجميل ...بارك الله فيك وفي بقيه الإخوه جميعا ...  تصدق ..بعد لم اكتب عن خبرتي المتواضعه في خسائر السوق الأمريكي ...وللمعلوميه   خطة عام 2005 فشلت فشلا قويا ..  للصراحه خسارة 25000 $ ومازلت مصر علي الربح ...  كيف ... الله اعلم .. سوف اضع الوسيله الغير ناجحه "طبعا" لهذا المصير ..المهم -- الصحه والعافيه..  والله اسأل ان يديم علينا الصحه والعافيه ....وكل عام وانتم بمليون خير ...وللموضوع بقيه ...  ولكن احب معرفة رأي ... الجميع .. في مسألة مواصلة الموضوع ...للعبرة وكدروس مستفاده ...  سلالالالالالالالالالالام ..

----------


## abooyaser

لم أري أي انطباع ........خلاص معروف ليييييييييييييييييه........ 
ربما العالم منهمكيييييين في عالم العملات ....     
من يرغب معرفة مسلسل صاحب الخسائر      
الجواب لا أحد ....لموضوع ....... نوادر ابو ياسر ...               
علي فكره طلعت اغنية جديدة فيما بعد ...والكل عارفها                    
بدلا من اغنية                           
البطيخه ....طلعت اغنية ..                        
البيذجانه...... عموما ...اتمني ان لا اكون ضيف ثقيل عليكم 
ولمحبتي لكم ....سوف اسرد قصص المأساة ...                                  
في عالم الإستثمار .......... طمعا في التشويق وربما                      
لأحقق نوعا ما من الراحه النفسيه ....كتنفيس من مما جرى...                                 
والمعذرة من كل شيء .... وفي الحقيقة ...تزداد قوتي وعزمي وهمتي  
كلما قرأت او استمريت في الكتابه لهذا الموضوع ...واكتشفت  
انني لم اتقيد بالنقاط التي وضعتها سابقا ...
وستكون من حصيلة الدروس المستفادة من طرح الموضوع اصلا ان شاء الله...                        
مغامرات في السوق السعودي ... لم تنهتي بعد ....   
كل ما حاولت التأقلم مع السوق ... لم انجح ...الا قليلا .. 
مره شريت سهم الكهرب ب 58 ريال 
وتحرك السهم صعودا -- الي 88 -- لم ابيع طمعا في زيادة من الارتفاع 
لاكن اطمع يفرق ماجمع .... في اليوم التالي طلع الي مشارف ال 90 ونزل 
الي مشارف 80 --- لم اصدق ماحدث وبعت في اليوم الذي يليه ب 72 ريال  
وقررت الخروج من السوق نهائيا ... مع ان الكهرب كان لها الشرف بدفع المؤشر 
لحاجز ال 4000 نقطه  
وابتعدت عن السوق نهائيا ...وقررت الدخول الي السوق الأمريكي  
وعن طريق البنك الأهلي فتحت محفظه ب 2500 $ وبدأت اشتري وابيع   
شريت سهم mrkl ب 3 $ وارتفع اليوم التالي الي 4$ وبعته  
مكسب دولار ...حلو .........ولكن بعد فترة ليست قليله ...نزل السهم الي 
السنتات ...لقد حالفني الحظ بتلك البيعه ...السهم كان مقبل علي تقسيم عكسي ... 
لم اعرف ذلك الا بعد فترة من المغامرات ...خسائر التقسيم العكسي ....كييييييييف  
اليكم ماحصل .... 
دخلت في سهم afrt لعنة الله عليه   
شريته ب 0.07
وخرجت منه ب0.069
وبسلامه ....لكن بعد فترة وجيزه ...دخلت بسعر 0.003
ونزل --نزول قوي الي 0.0003 ثم الي 0.0001
وكنت كل مره اعدل ..اشتري زياده حتي مره طلبت واعطاني بسعر 0.00009
وتعجبت لهذا السعر ...
البنك لايعطي الفرصة لشراء اكثر من 999999 سهم الا بالتلفون ... 
ولهذا شريت عدة مرات ب 999998 سهم والثانيه 999997 والثالثه999996
والرابعه 999996  
وامتلت المحفظه بسهم afrt ..... وحصلت الطامه الكبري                   
تقسيم عكسي ...                    
والسهم المكلف ب أكثر من 700$ صـــــــــار ب 7$                        
ياللمصيبه .....شركه حراميه ....فيما بعد حصلت علي قائمه سهم الشركة بعد عدة تقسيمات 
كل مرة يقومون بتقسيم وتغيير الرمز وينفلتون من رقابة السوق (مع العلم ان سوق 
البني يخلوا من الرقابه )... واتوقع انهم هربوا بجلدهم .. الملاعييين 
هذه رموز الشركه.. التي قاموا بواسطها .. بتفيذ لعبتهم اللعينه ... تخيلوا كم رمز                                        GBMS - GMSV - AFRD - AFRN - AFRT - AFRR - AFRC - AMFR   كنت اتوقع ان سوق البني مجزئ ....ولكن بعد ان تقوم اي شركة يتقسيم عكسي   تنفذ اسهمها بسعر عالي وبعده تعود الي اسعارها قبل التقسيم ..وتكرر المحاوله   والضحايا كثير ...وللأسف مازال هناك مغامرين علي بعض هذا النوع من الشركات              دعمت الرصيد من جديد ب 1500$    وقمت بجولات مع اسهم السنتات ....ولكن المكسب كان قليلا ...   وبدأت ابحث عن مواضيع ذات علاقه ..في المنتديات .....ووجدت مايلي :   الفلتر الإسلامي ... سهم بني مرتفع 300%  احد شاف سهمي يأخوان  وغير ذلك ....ما سيأتي ذكره لاحقا ....   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام....

----------


## عياد

> لم أري أي انطباع ........خلاص معروف ليييييييييييييييييه........ 
> ربما العالم منهمكيييييين في عالم العملات ....
> من يرغب معرفة مسلسل صاحب الخسائر 
> الجواب لا أحد ....لموضوع ....... نوادر ابو ياسر ...
> علي فكره طلعت اغنية جديدة فيما بعد ...والكل عارفها 
> بدلا من اغنية
> البطيخه ....طلعت اغنية ..
> البيذجانه...... عموما ...اتمني ان لا اكون ضيف ثقيل عليكم 
> ولمحبتي لكم ....سوف اسرد قصص المأساة
> ...

 عزيزي ابو ياسر ابدا لم تكن ضيفا ثقيلا فانت أخ عزيز بالمناسبة انا اتابع موضوعك بشغف من البداية عندما طرحته قبل عام تقريبا وكل ما أقرأ يشدني اكثر واعجبني انك ترجع وتكتب حتى يستفيد الاخرين .
الحقيقة اني يعجبني فيك قوة عزيمتك المتزايدة حيث انك تحاول بشتى الطرق وفي شتى المجالات طارقا باب الرزق ولكني ارى ان التركيز في مجال او اثنين ومحاولة التعلم من الاخطاء وتعلم سلوك السوق  والاهم القراءة والتعلم في المجال قبل الخوض فيه .
فمثلا على سبيل المثال السوق الامريكي من اخطر الاشياء العمل في الاسهم البني  ستوك فهي اسهم خطيرة جدا وأول سؤال يتبادر الى الدهن هو لمادا وصلت هده الاسهم لهده المستويات من هنا اقول يجب عليك القراءة قبل الخوض في السوق حتى تاخد باسلحة النجاح . 
منتظرين منك مزيدا من الكتابات الرائعة بصراحة اسلوبك اكثر من مشوق  
 محبك عياد

----------


## abooyaser

*اخي العزيز "عياد"...*  بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز علي ردك المتواضع .....  واشكرك ... علي دعمك ومواصلتك معي ... مما يشجعني في سرد قطوف من المشوار ...  طبعا تلاحظ في الهديه المقدمه سابقا "اول الموضوع " التأكيد علي تجنب اسهم البني  ومع متابعة سرد "مسلسل الخسائر " يرد ذكر دخولي في اسهم البني ...  لم اكتب في البدايه الا بعد ... الطمرات اللي ماكان لها داعي وادت بخسارة 25000$ لاحقا 
وقد اكتب عن شيء ... ادي للخسارة ايضا .. وذكرت في بداية الموضوع ... تفاديه  
وحتي بعد ما حذرت من اسهم البني ...الا انها مغريه بشكل ما يوصف ....وسأذكر كيف !!! 
هذا مجرد للتنويه .. وحتي لا يفهم " او" يتصور القارئ ..التناقض في مجملات الموضوع.. 
وتسلم اخي العزيز علي التذكير والإهتمام .... وفي الواقع رجعت الي قصيدة شاعرنا 
المحبوب سمو الامير خالد الفيصل ... المعاناة ... التي كل ماقرأتها تزيد من اصراري  
بحكم انها تصور المعاناة ... وتمييز الموضوع بفاكهه .. لا يمل من تناولها ..وحلاوة طعمها    _ياليل خبرني عن أمر المعانـاة --- هي من صميم الذّات والا اجنبيّـه_ 
..................................................  ...... 
نرجع للموضوع .. كمتابعه .. 
من خلال البحث في المنتديات عن كل مايتعلق بهذا الموضوع ...وجدت مايلي :    الفلتر الإسلامي ... سهم بني مرتفع 300% ... احد شاف سهمي يأخوان... الرسوم البيانيه ...مواقع اسهم اجنبيه ... التوصيات العاجله .... رسائل البريد الإلكتروني...   ..................................................  ...........  بعد الخساره في سهم afrt ... دعمت الرصيد ب 1500 $ ولحقتها خسارة في اسهم مثيله...  وصرت ادخل في اسهم مثل GE .. LU .. وغيرها   ومن اسهم البني التي بدولار واكثر ... او بنصف دولار  وكان التغير في السنتات ..يطلع السهم 10 سنت او اكثر ويعود لحاله ....  المكسب يذهب تلقائيا في العمولات ....  وبالرغم من محاولتي تجنب اسهم نشاطها غير شرعي ... الا انني لم اكن ابحث جيدا  عن تاريخ الشركه وبياناتها المهمه ...وحتي كنت ادخل في القطاع المهمل او القطاع الغير مركز عليه ....  الناس شغالة علي قطاع الطاقه .. وانا اشتري في اسهم قطاع الصحه ...  علاوة علي ذلك ...كم مرة زادت الفائده علي الدولار ...والبترول من 45 $ وباتجاه 70$  وجدت الفلتر الإسلامي ....الذي اعتبره خط الدفاع الأول ...للمستثمر ....علي الإطلاق .. وقد يعارضني كثير ...من الإخوان ... من ناحية استخدامه.... ولكن هو الضوء الأخضر .. مع ضرورة التأكد من نشاط الشركه ...علي سبيل المثال سهم GZFX ..   تجاوز الفلتر ... ولكن نشاط الشركه مشبوه ...  --------------------------------------------------  وضعت خطتي لعام 2005 ....وبمبلغ 25000$ ..... تمنيت إني وضعتها في سوق الأسهم السعودي للأسف ...قراري كان مخطئ ...السوق وصل الي 12000 نقطة ... وخفت من النكسات ... وظروف العمل لم تساعدني .....لمتابعة السوق السعودي .... ماحصل وصل المبلغ الي الرصيد واتذكر لما كلمت البنك بسرعة تحويلها للحساب .. رد الموظف بلزوم الإنتظار ...حتي تظهر في الرصيد  تكلمت معه وبقوه .. وقلت له ...انا طالب تحويل 25000$ ..انجز الطلب وبسرعة .. والا سوف ابحث عن بنك ثاني ....وظهر المبلغ بسرعه ماتوصف ...تذكرت    ان الدراهم كالمراهم .......................يشفين القلب العليل  فهي اللسان لمن اراد فصاحة .....وهي السلاح لم اراد القتال  او كما قال الشاعر .....  ووضعت الهدية ...وكتبتها كما هي ظاهره في بداية الموضوع ...ودخلت السوق بحماس مايوصف   ومن الأسهم التي شريتها سهم GZFX .... بعد اجتيازه الفلتر وهو سهم العاب .. مثل PLAYSTATION ... سوف يقبل عليه الشباب والسعر كان 01. ... وقلت هذا للزمن   ونزل ال 003. وعرفت ان نشاطه غير شرعي فتخلصت منه وبخساره ...العوض من الله سبحانه وتعالى ... المبلغ كان 4000$ ... وباقي ال 25000$   قسمته علي 3 ... ودخلت في سهم بثلث المبلغ 7000$ ....تخيلوا .... في سهم IMNR   وهذا بعد توصية احد الشباب وكان السهم متحررررررك .....  ونزل السهم ...كل يوم ينزل ...عن اعلى سعر ...واعلى سعر لم يصل الي سعر الشراء   وانتظرت علي افتراض التمسك بباقي المبلغ احتياط .... والسهم من جرف الي دحديره   كنت آمل حتي في استرداد رأس المال .... وزيادة الكميه ...خطيره ...تذكرت AFRT   خطتي كانت ... الشراء بالثلث ...والإحتفاظ بالثلثين ...حتي اكسب من السهم ...وبعد ذلك  اقسم المبلغ من جديد ... وادخل في سهم جديد بالثلث ... واعاود الكره ...بإفتراض مكسب  مابين 20. ---30. سنت ..في كل عمليه .....  لكن ما حصل التعليقه ...علي كيف كيفك .....  وانتظرت ان تزداد الفرصه ويعود سعر السهم الي سعر الشراء .... رجوع رأس المال اقل مكسب..... ومليت من الإنتظار ....  وخالفت الخطة .....كيف ؟!!!      --------------- للموضوع بقيه ... سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام...

----------


## abooyaser

اولا .. كل عام وانتم بمليون خير ...بعيد الفطر المبارك لعام 1426 هـ  
....................................... تكمله ...............................  
خالفت الخطه ....كيف ..؟؟؟!!! 
اثناء الإنتظار لعودة سعر السهم وبعد ملل ..
فكرت ...بطريقة لإنقاذ المبلغ وكانت الخيارات هي : 
-- شراء كميه زياده ...وهذا الخيار تم استبعاده.... لمخاطره 
--الخروج بخسارة ... وهذا مقبول نوعا ما ..لكن كانت الخساره جسيمه ..وتم استبعاده ..ايضا
--بيع نصف الكميه .. والشراء بعد الوصول للسعر مناسب بهدف الخروج برأس المال ... "التعديل" 
بعت نصف الكميه .... وانتظرت ...
وقلت بدل ما ابقي منتظرا ...ممكن تتعوض الخسارة بالدخول بسهم جديد ... 
وفعلا بدات اتابع توصــــيات في منتديات ذات علاقه ... واللقط اسهم ...
وكان يأتي توصيات من خلال البريد الإلكتروني ...كنتيجه للإشتراكات بعدة مواقع ...
وكنت اتمني ان يحالفني الحظ بسهم حليو...يعوض ما فات ... كونت تشكيله من الأسهم ..بباقي المبلغ ..كاملا ... 
كل مره ادخل في سهم سعره يتناقص تدريجيا ...واخيرا تخصلت من نصف الكميه لسهمي الأول
وبخسارة قليله ... وبدأ البترول يرتفع واسهمي تنخفض .... مع اني كنت اشتري اسهم
يوصي بها الناس وبرسومات بيانيه charts .... واشتري اسهم يذكرها البعض لإرتفاعها بنسب كبيره 300% ... والعجب ان هناك من فقد سهمه اللي تغير رمزه ..ويسال احد شاف سهمي يأخوان 
الخسارة صارت اكثر من نصف ال 25000$ ولم يحالفني الحظ luck ... وتذكرت ...                 Some guys have all the luck ................... Some guys have all the pain  Some guys get all the breaks ...Some guys do nothing but complain   http://users.cis.net/sammy/someguys.htm    
لم ارجع لخطتي .. الثلث والثلثين .... لم اكن اعرف انني تحت تأثيررررررررررررر         
المخدرات ................................ لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا                   
لكن تحت تأثيررررررررررررر                  
بما يسمي " سيكلوجية البيع والشراء "
كل مرررررة اقول بتعوض ...ممكن المرة هذي ...تعوض ...وتاليتها ...    
خساره x خسارة = خساره " معادله رهيبه .. ......تجنن" 
احلام ورديه .. التعامل مع السوق الذي لا يرحم ولا يقدر الظرووووف .. وبطرق عشوائيه
وربما الخساره.... كانت بسبب .. 
دخولي في السهم وبطلب كميات كبيره خارج المعدل مما يلفت انتباه 
صانعي السوق MARKET MAKERS
ومحتكري اسهم الشركات THE INSIDERS 
تلقاهم جالسين علي طاولاتهم يتابعون اسهمهم وعارفين الداخل والخارج ...
ولما اشرف عليهم بشراء كميات فوق المعدل .... 
بحكم ان التنفيذ يكون علي شكل 5000 سهم لأي شركه وان زادت تصل الي 100000 سهم للصفقه ...
واخوكم يأتي ويطلب 500000 او 999999 ... واقلط المجلس اقصد السوق .... وتلقاهم يقولون وايش عند هذا وبعد مايعطوني الطلب وقد لا اكون الضيف الوحيد مع " القالطين للديار" اللذين لا يراعون معدل كميات التدوال "الصفقات" حتي لو في اسهم الغير اسهم البني !!!!
يقومون الملاعييييين وينزلون السهم ويلعون سلسلفيله ... ينزلونه الأرض ..!!!!! ومن الطريف اننا نبررررر ذلك بقولة السهم صابته عييييين "انحسد" واعوذ بالله من الحسد واهله ...الحقيقه المررررررره .. انها ...اقوووووووووووووووول ...           
والله انها ...   
تخبيص x تخبيص = تخبيص " معادله رهيبه .. ......تجنن"  
نسيت التقييم الفوري والتقييم المدروووووس ... وبدأت اسأل  
هل الإستثمار في الأسهم مجدي ....؟ و و و ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بل نسيت خطتي الأساسيه .... واستيقظت وان اسفل الهاويه لمنحدر كبيرررررررررررر  
وبعد ايش ..... ايسفيه .... صار الباقي من رأس المال 3000 $ فقط لالالالالاغيررررررر   
هل اشتري سهم وانساه ... استثمار بعييييييييييييييييييييد المدى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!  
تذكرت " احد شاف سهمي ... " وشركة دلتا للطيران ...وشركة دلفي لقطع الغيار ..
ويمكن تلحقها شركة GM .... مالحل .... لتعويض.... ماراح ادراج الرياح ... 
مع انني كنت ملم بمسائل الإستثمار في الأسهم ...
البحث .. التعويض لإنقاذ رأس المال ...استخدام الرسوم البيانيه ... واعتبرت نفسي مهيأ.. 
وبمثل هذه الخساره... ربما لم اكن مهيأ بتأهيل تصورت انه ممتاز ... انخدعت بنفسي .. وربما ان         
ما كل ما يتمني المرء يدركه ............. تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## new trader

اخي ابو ياسر 
حياك الله والله قصتك تشد الواحد لانها تحكي بلسان حاله 
من المتابعين ارجو المواصلة 
فعلا الواحد لازم يكون له مدكراته للاستفادة من الاخطاء  
اريد اسالك الباين ان التقسيم العكسي هدا شيء خطير بالله عليك نورنا ايش هو التقسيم العكسي وايش الفرق بينه وبين التقسيم العادي وكيف ممكن نعرف انه هالسهم سوف يتم تقسيمه عكسي لكي نتخلص منه قبل التقسيم هدا 
جزاك الله خير 
وكل العام وانت وجميع الاخوان بالمنتدي بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك 
سلااااااااااام <<<<<<<< علي قولتك

----------


## abooyaser

*وبعد البحث اكتشفت شيء لم اكن اعرفه ... الا وهو*   1- اساسيات الإستثمار في اسهم البني .... والتي تعطي ما يلزم تجنبه عند التفكير في شراء سهم بني           *THE BASICS BEFORE YOU BUY AN OTC PENNY STOCK*                     
2-مراحل السوق او مراحل السهم ....التي تبدأ ب ..." التجميع "     *A Penny Stocks Life or Market Cycles*          ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............
1- اساسيات الإستثمار في اسهم البني     THE BASICS BEFORE YOU BUY AN OTC PENNY STOCK       There are several key areas to look at when doing DD on an Over-the-counter pennystock. And it doesn't even include looking at the financial information.. . that is the leastimportant thing to look at.   Share structure and distribution is the FIRST place our eyes should go when looking at an OTC stock. Don't even READ the news until you know whether or not 5 million shares were sold at .005 to a company in the Cayman Islands.   If so, you can rest assured that there will be heavy selling on any run up, as each new buy is met with an insider sell. And the stock will probably then get heavily shorted near the top. . and driven down to nothing. . and I do mean NOTHING.  And if the company does not report their financials to the SEC. . .RUN AWAY. Don't even consider them, because they will surely rip you off any way that they can. And if they SAY that they will soon be reporting their "audited" financials. . .run even faster. . .this means they have NO INTENTION of filing with the SEC. And even if they say "we will be filing with the SEC" or even "we HAVE submitted our financials to theSEC." DON'T BELIEVE THEM.  MDCE put out a half dozen press releases telling shareholders that theyfiled their financials with the SEC. . .but somehow. . .as if by magic. . .they have never appeared on the Edgars.  This stuff is the BASICS of penny trading.   SECOND, look at the HISTORY of the stock. . .was there a reverse split or reverse merger in its past? If so, there will probably be more problems or more reverse splits in the future. How long has the company been in business? It is one thing for a company to come up with an idea. . .it is CLEARLY another for same company to figure out a way to successfully market that product or service. . . and it is another thing yet, for the company to properly manage their money.  Take down the names of the officers of the companies, the investor relations people or firm and any other important parties. . .and do a "entire website" search at the SEC. This is not an Edgar search. . and can be found on the main page of the SEC, which EVERY penny trader should know very well. If your party comes up in the search, you can know their history. . if not, it does not mean they are "clear". . .they still could be under investigation or have played a smaller role in other scams, etc. . . .or just have never been caught. Be UN-trusting as a defense to loss and you will increase your chance at gains.  The easy way to do searches on SEC is to use "adj" between names likeJohn Smith. . ."john adj smith" . . if it is an odd last name, it should be fine by itself. . "stephanapolous" or "gianapolitana" or "santodominguez" etc. . .otherwise use adj on firm names like "La Jolla adj Capital" or "La adj Jolla adj Capital" . . this will keep the thousands of uses of "capital" or the city "La Jolla" from coming up in the search. It means literally adjacent" words.  THIRD, read the press releases with a cynical eye. . . if they say that the industry is reported to generate 14 billion in revenues each year and we estimate that our revenues in the coming year will be between 40 million and 60 million dollars. . .. RUN away.  If there is no LOGICAL and detailed explanation of HOW the company plans to make ANY money. . .then they don't. . . they just plan to sell shares. . to you? . . hopefully NO. . to the suckers that don't have a clue what they are doing. ANY reports of "projected" revenues should be based on PRIOR performance. . .if not, it is just a pie-in-the-sky arbitrary number picked out to make them look good to prospective penny traders.  If the company headquarters is in Vancouver, Boca Raton, La Jolla, Denver or Las Vegas. . . . RUN AWAY. There is an old saying in the record biz, where thousands of demo tapes are sent every week. . . "if we reject 100 percent of those wanting a record deal, we will be correct in our decision 99 percent of the time. . .and that ain't bad"  By catagorically denying ANY company hailing from these cities, thusrejecting 100 percent of them. . .we will be correct in our decision 99 percent of the time. And that is not bad.  Other suspect cities, which would require EXTENSIVE DD to justify,include New York City, Dallas, Houston, Palm Springs or other cities of the Coachella Valley, Ft. Lauderdale or other cities in South Florida, any city in Nevada, ANY city in Canada where everyone can short-sell penny stocks, any other "resort" city. . .  If Gucci has a store there. . .then chances are your company does notoperate a 50,000 square foot building in the same town. . but rather is just one of many operations out of a small office there.   FOURTH. .INVESTIGATE. . . A good way to find out about the company? CALL THEM. NO, I don't mean to call the number they provide you. . .I mean call the local area directory assistance and ask for the company name. . . I have even gone as far as asked for the numbers of each of the officers of suspect companies, only to find that NOBODY had a listed number. . not even the company.  If the company has an unlisted number. . .think about it. . their customers or clients will not be able to find them. . they are absolutely bogus. If the CEO or his wife answers. .or there is a baby crying in the background. . .guess what? The company is being run out of the kitchen table of a house, and they want your money. . .why?There are bills that need paid, that's why.  Another good trick, is to offer to visit the company headquarters onshort notice. . .say something like I will be in town first thing in the morning and would like directions to the company headquarters, so you can report back to your thread on Silicon Investor. . .yes they all read our threads.  If they say the company is moving, under construction or give ANY reason whatsoever for not allowing you there. . . you have your answer. . they are bogus. .don't believe them. . .if they offer to meet you elsewhere or to guide you in. . . decline and say, you may be late and insist on getting precise directions to the company headquarters. You will be amazed at the number of companies that will refuse to tell you.  If you are still interested in the company at this point. . .then you must ask yourself how much you are willing to lose. . . if you are "investing" 2,000 or more dollars, then go to Southwest Airlines website on a Tuesday thru Thursday and book a 33 to 99 dollar "internet special" flight there and go and see them for yourself. For just a same day trip. . or overnight if you feel adventurous. . .for just a few hundred bucks. . you can get a first hand account of where your money is going.  If they sell goods. . .you want to see the warehouse, shipping, receivingdepartment. . .it should be impressive. . even if it is tiny. . if they sell services. . you want to see the laborers performing these services. . .if the company is nothing more than a small office with no laborers, because they "farm out" or their workers work "out of their homes" . . .RUN away. That is a lie. . the company is in business just to sell shares. In which case, be sure to note the leather interior of the CEO's car. . because that is what your 2,000 bucks bought.  Note the name or names on the door. Instead of the company name, does it say "capital.. .equity. . .investor. . .relations. . .financial". . etc??? Doyou know why? Because they operate NUMEROUS companies from the same office. . . in which case, your presence is not only NOT WANTED. . .it is threatening to their livelyhood.  If that is the case, I would not bother to even enter, as it may be apotentially dangerous or threatening situation. . . I would turn around and never look back.  But here is the part of penny trading that is the most important of all.. .and what I expect from each of us here on the fishing thread. . . when you have information about these companies like that described above. . and someone else is getting suckered into the same company. . . have the decency to tell them.  You don't need to go on the thread and tell eveyone they are invested ina bogus company. . .chances are good that they have already figured that out. . . but in the course of daily discussion, when the name pops up. . and you can shed some light. . do not hold back.  If they were unlisted. . say so. . if they have convertible debenturesfrom an offshore placement. . say so. . .if there was a 1 for 100 reverse split a year ago. . .say so . . etc etc etc.  Not every company on the OTC or the Nasdaq is bogus.. . . but as I saidon the Scammy Awards:  Welcome to the Over-The-Counter market of Electronic Bulletin Board and Pink Sheet stocks.  Out of 100,000 issues,90,000 are scammys 9,000 are clueless900 are really trying Leaving 100 that are worth buying.    
..................................................  ..................................................  ................
2- مراحل السوق او مراحل السهم    A Penny Stocks Life or Market Cycles   Stage 1 - Accumulation. Stock is quiet, trading sideways and without a lot of volatility. Most everyone ignores the stock because it has no sizzle. Insiders hold large blocks of stock and quietly gear up for the distribution.  Stage 2 - Breakout. Volume jumps up, psychological barriers are broken. Insiders begin to tell their friends of upcoming significant fundamental change. Pros take notice and buy the stock on the coat tails of the well informed. The public ignores it because they have not read about the company in the paper yet. It must be a scam.  Stage 3 - Uptrend. As a larger audience learns of the company and its promise, more buying comes in to the stock and it begins to climb. Pros begin to sell, but slowly. Average investor begins to buy.  Stage 4 - Pullback. The stock has gone up too fast, and some profit taking arrives. The jumpy investor who got the entry timing right but lacks confidence in his or her decision sells the stock with a small profit, and smiles in the mirror. The Pro holds on, Average Investor looks through the newspaper to find justification for ownership of the shares.  Stage 5 - Resumption of the Uptrend. The pull back is short lived, and the stock bounces and continues higher. The wannabe regrets the sell, but provides self counsel on the merit of making a profit, albeit a small one. The Pro might sell a little bit more, but still holds the majority of the original position. The Average Investor is getting excited now, and thinks about what could have been if only he had bought when he first noticed the stock.  Stage 6 - Exhaustion of the Uptrend. The media takes notice, and communicates the company's merits to the masses. The masses buy the stock, and it goes up sharply with strong volume. The Pros sell with enthusiasm. The Average Investor owns it now, and is telling everyone who will listen. The wannabe Pro jumps back on, after all, he was smart enough to buy it when the trend started, so he knows the stock well. Will hope make it go higher?  Stage 7 - Gravity Works. Pro selling begins to weigh on the uptrend, and the stock fails to go higher despite high volumes. The stock starts to go down instead of up, and the Pro is almost sold out. The Average Investor continues to cheer lead, hoping to rally support. The wannabe ignores what the market is telling him, taking a loss is too painful to consider. The company is featured on the cover of a magazine.  Stage 8 - The Second Guess. The stock bounces and starts to go back up. The wannabe Pro averages down while the Average Investor gets back to advising friends of his stock picking acumen. Pros sell their remaining holdings and begin to look for another deal to play, or perhaps start short selling the stock.  Stage 9 - Out of Gas. The bounce is a fake out, and the stock moves lower again. The public own this stock, and they have no more power to buy. The Pro are making money on the short sales now, but are despised by the masses. Calls for short selling to be made illegal are made by the Average Investor, after all, the short sellers are the demons causing the sell off.  Stage 10 - Dead Cat Bounce. The Average Investor and the wannabe Pro have no pain tolerance left, and finally sell for a big loss. The short selling Pros are the only buyers to take the share off their hands, and provide the needed liquidity. The stock bounces, and some short term traders make a quick profit. The Average Investor either swears to never buy a stock again, or tells lively stories over drinks about the one that could have been.          Stage 11 - Post Mortem. Pros have forgot about the stock and are considering carpet samples for their new home in Florida. Average Investor continues to follow the company and buys loads of cheap stock to try and overcome the regrettable loss.                **   The stock market is mean. You can be a good analyst, but if you can't overcome the psychological traps of trading, you will do what the crowd does. To be successful, you have be one step ahead of the crowd, and trade with unemotional discipline. There are strategies to take advantage of each stage of the market cycle that can be applied just by looking at a stock chart. They just require a bit of knowledge.

----------


## abooyaser

هلا والله اخي " المتداول الجديد"   معليش اعذرني ... كانت مداخلتك اثناء تعديلي لترتيب المشاركه الأخيره ...  حياك الله .....وبالنسبه لسؤالك ....  لا يعلن عن التقسيم العكسي ...لضمان عدم هروب البشر ... ويتم بسرعه  التقسيم الإيجابي يعلن عنه ويحدد بوقت وهو لفائدة الجميع ....  ودائما يحصل التقسيم العكسي المفاجئ في اسهم البنك شيت والبني ....ولهذا وضعت موضوع  اساسيات الدخول في اسهم البني ....وسوف اترجمها باختصار مفيد ....ان شاء الله    تسلم وتصبح علي خيررررررررر   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام ....

----------


## عياد

كلام جميل عزيزي ابو ياسر بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## abooyaser

الترجمه لموضوع اساسيات شراء اسهم البني ...  ساحاول ترجمه حصيلة الموضوع .... واتمني ان اوفق في ذلك ...والمعذره من القصور :   THE BASICS BEFORE YOU BUY AN OTC PENNY STOCK  الموضوع مقسم علي اربع فقرات رئيسه كالتالي : اولا : عند التحري عن اي شركه ..لا تقرأ عن الخبر قبل ان تري تنفيذ 5000000 سهم مع ظهور الخبر وبسعر 005. ... كدليل علي التداول الكثيف علي السهم .. واذا ان الشركه لا ترفع تقاريرها ل SEC "هيئة السوق" -- اهرب بجلدك-- او عندما يعطون وعودا برفع التقرير قريبا --اهرب سريعا-- او حتي عند اعلان الشركه بأنها قدمت التقرير --لا تصدقهم -- لأنهم سوف يسلخونك حيا -- وهذا معني because they will surely rip you off any way    ثانيا : ارجع لتاريخ الشركه " وهذا ممكن عن طريق الياهو...لمعرفه اسعار السهم تاريخيا" هل سبق وان قامت ب تقسيم عكسي ..او الغاء اندماج مع شركات ...وعن تاريخ انشائها ... وجود تقسيم عكسي سابقا او الغاء اندماج ... تعتبر دلاله ومؤشر علي نيتها بالمتاعب ك "تقسيم عكسي ..ويمكن الإفلاس ..وتضيع مبالغ المساهمين ".... اضافة الي ذلك -- لزوم التحقق من اسم مدير الشركه ومدير علاقات المساهمين -- ربما تكون اسماء غريبه -- وهذا يعني انهم شخصيات وهميه..  ثالثا : يجب قرأة الخبر بتمعن ... اذا ذكر ان النشاط سيجني 14 مليار سنويا والتوقع مابين 40 -60 مليون دولار-- اهرب بجلدك-- لكون الخبر غير منطقي .. واذا مكتب الشركه الرئيسي في احدى المدن التالية : Vancouver, Boca Raton, La Jolla, Denver or Las Vegas -- اهرب بجلدك-- ومن المدن المشبوهه او منتجع سياحي وتتطلب المزيد من التحري :  New York City, Dallas, Houston, Palm Springs or other cities of the Coachella Valley, Ft. Lauderdale or other cities in South Florida, any city in Nevada, ANY city in Canada where everyone can short-sell penny stocks, any other "resort" city. . .  رابعا : التحقق من الشركه بالإتصال عليهم --ولهذا يلزم التأكد من تلفونات الشركه ..... والتي يجب الحصول عليها عن طريق الإستعلامات ولايجب الإتصال علي ارقام الهواتف... المعلنه من قبلهم ... واذا اتصلت علي احد التلفونات المعلنه وذكرت انك في نفس المدينه التي بها الشركه وترغب زيارتهم... حينئذ ستعرف من اعذارهم ان الشركه وهميه ....ويمكن "تسمع " بكاء طفل.. فهذا يعني .."وبوصفي الخاص".. ان المدير هو "شهريار " والسكرتيره هي " شهرزاد "....   اذا هناك شركة مـــــــــــا :  مصدره 100000 سهم فتخيل ان  90,000 -- وهميه  9000 -- صعب تخمينها 900 -- لعمليات التداول 100 -- جديره بالشراء       بعاليه ملخص للترجمه والنقاط المهمه لموضوع اساسيات الدخول في اسهم البني  صيحيح انها قد تكون مضنيه ...لابد من التعب لحماية رأس المال ...  والشكر لك اخي العزيز "عياد " علي المداخله والدعم الشخصي ....واحب اهنيك بقدوم عيد الفطر المبارك ..اعاده الله علينا جميعا باليمن والبركات ..  ولموضوع "مراحل السهم" ترجمة مختصره قريبا ان شاء الله لأهميتها  حيث انها تبدأ " بالتجميع" وتنتهي ب بمرحله " ما بعد العزاءءءءءءءء"   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام....

----------


## abooyaser

الترجمه لموضوع "مراحل السهم" ترجمة مختصره ..وليست حرفيه والوصف كفيل بإعطاء تصور لكل مرحله .... ان شاء الله     1 -Accumulation التجميع : تداول علي السهم هادئ وبدون ذببه عاليه ، معظم البشر غير مهتمين بسهم الشركه ، ويحتفظ محتكري السهم بكميات كبيره ، سعيا للتصريف.  2 -Breakout شد الإنتباه : زيادة حجم كميات المتداوله للسهم بهدف لفت الإنتباه ولكسر الحواجز النفسيه ويبدأ محتكري السهم بإبلاغ اصدقائهم باهمية السهم والطفرة التي سيقبل عليها _ لخلق اشاعات_ ويتابع السهم بإهتمام من قبل اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه ويحصلون علي كميات ضخمه لسهم الشركه وفي الوقت نفسه لا يشد السهم انتباه العامه من المستثمرين لعدم ورود شئ اعلاميا ويتوقعون ان العمليات وهميه " مصيده".   3 -Uptrend رفع سعر السهم: الجميع يعلم عن الشركه حاليا ووعودها وتزداد عمليات الشراء وبالتالي يبدأ الصعود التدريجي ويبدأ اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه البيع ببطء ويبدأ المستثمر العادي بالشراء .  4 -Pullback الإرتداد الأول : يرجح ان ارتفاع السهم في غاية الخطوره ويجني المستثمر العادي ارباح متواضعه ويقوم اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بتهدئه الوضع وتظهر معلومات الشركه وحركة السهم في الجرائد اليوميه لتبرير إقتناء السهم .  5 -Resumption of the Uptrend مواصلة ارتفاع السهم : بعد ارتداد السهم الأول " القصير" ويعود السهم بقفزات سعريه جديده ويندم من خرج من السهم ويتحول الخارجين من السهم الي مستشارين بحكم الربح القليل من الإرتفاع السابق مع قيام اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه ببيع كميات قليله والإحتفاظ بمعظم كميات السهم ويبدأ عامة المستثمرين العاديين بالتفكير فيما لو كانوا يمتلكون السهم قبل الصعود الحالي .   6 -Exhaustion of the Uptrend الصعود المستنزف : حركه السهم مشهوره حاليا ويشاد به اعلاميا عبر القنوات الإقتصاديه ويبدأ الجميع بشراء السهم وعلي هذا الأساس يصعد عاليا وبكميات ضخمه وبحماس يبيع اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه السهم للمستثمرين العاديين "المستشارين الجدد" اللذين يلومون الباقين لعدم سماع النصيحه حول السهم ويعود اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بإقتناء السهم مجددا بسعره العالي ولرفع معدل السعر "اتوقع بكميات مدروسه".  7 -Gravity Works الإرتداد الثاني : يبدأ اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بالبيع وبجميع الكميات من السهم علي اسعار عاليه "جني ارباح بصفه خياليه" وتبدا رحلة هبوط السهم ، ولا يزال لدي المستثمرين العاديين القناعة التامه بمستقبل سعر السهم بل ويدعمون بوجهات نظرهم بأهميه الشركه بمكان ومستقبلها -التخمين الأول-خصوصا بعد ظهور هوية الشركه علي غلاف المجله .   8 -The Second Guess التخمين الثاني : يعاود السهم القفزات ويعود المستثمرين العاديين بإعطاء النصيحه لإقتناء السهم مجددا بينما يقوم اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه ببيع باقي كميات السهم ويعاد نفس السيناريوا مع سهم جديد او القيام بعمليات شراء وبيع سريعه علي السهم السابق حتي تحين الفرصه علي سهم جديد ، او القيام بلممه السهم مجددا بأدني الإسعار .  9 -Out of Gas انتهاء الوقود : ارتفاعات وهميه "مدروسه" ونزول تدريجي لسعر السهم وبالرغم من ان المستثمريين العاديين متمسكين بالسهم - متعلقين- الا انه لا يوجد لديهم القوه الشرائيه للتعديل .  10-Dead Cat Bounce الوفاة : المستثمرين العاديين يبيعون بخسارة قويه ويتم بيع مالدي اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه "الكميات الموجوده القليله لديهم -تصفيه-"وبخساره سعريا وتنزل اسعار السهم الي القاع ثم يعود اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بسحب الأسهم " شرائها" من ايدي المستثمرين العاديين لتوفير السيوله لهم لحاجتهم لها وبالتالي يحلفون(يقسمون) ما يرجعون لسهم الشركه مهما كلف ذلك وتروى المغامرات.  11-Post Mortem ما بعد العزاءءءء : السهم في حالة نسيان ويستمر المستثمرين العاديين بالتعديل عن طريق شراء كميات ضخمه بسعر متدني ... بينما اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه يفكرون بقضاء اجازه ممتعه ....

----------


## abo_malek_ali

مشكور يالعزيز والله انو قصتك بتشوق الواحد 
روح عالعملات اخي احسن   :Regular Smile: 
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## abooyaser

الترجمه لموضوع "مراحل السهم" ترجمة مختصره ..وليست حرفيه والوصف كفيل بإعطاء تصور لكل مرحله .... ان شاء الله     1 -Accumulation التجميع : تداول علي السهم هادئ وبدون ذببه عاليه ، معظم البشر غير مهتمين بسهم الشركه ، ويحتفظ محتكري السهم بكميات كبيره ، سعيا للتصريف.  2 -Breakout شد الإنتباه : زيادة حجم كميات المتداوله للسهم بهدف لفت الإنتباه ولكسر الحواجز النفسيه ويبدأ محتكري السهم بإبلاغ اصدقائهم باهمية السهم والطفرة التي سيقبل عليها _ لخلق اشاعات_ ويتابع السهم بإهتمام من قبل اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه ويحصلون علي كميات ضخمه لسهم الشركه وفي الوقت نفسه لا يشد السهم انتباه العامه من المستثمرين لعدم ورود شئ اعلاميا ويتوقعون ان العمليات وهميه " مصيده".   3 -Uptrend رفع سعر السهم: الجميع يعلم عن الشركه حاليا ووعودها وتزداد عمليات الشراء وبالتالي يبدأ الصعود التدريجي ويبدأ اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه البيع ببطء ويبدأ المستثمر العادي بالشراء .  4 -Pullback الإرتداد الأول : يرجح ان ارتفاع السهم في غاية الخطوره ويجني المستثمر العادي ارباح متواضعه ويقوم اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بتهدئه الوضع وتظهر معلومات الشركه وحركة السهم في الجرائد اليوميه لتبرير إقتناء السهم .  5 -Resumption of the Uptrend مواصلة ارتفاع السهم : بعد ارتداد السهم الأول " القصير" ويعود السهم بقفزات سعريه جديده ويندم من خرج من السهم ويتحول الخارجين من السهم الي مستشارين بحكم الربح القليل من الإرتفاع السابق مع قيام اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه ببيع كميات قليله والإحتفاظ بمعظم كميات السهم ويبدأ عامة المستثمرين العاديين بالتفكير فيما لو كانوا يمتلكون السهم قبل الصعود الحالي .   6 -Exhaustion of the Uptrend الصعود المستنزف : حركه السهم مشهوره حاليا ويشاد به اعلاميا عبر القنوات الإقتصاديه ويبدأ الجميع بشراء السهم وعلي هذا الأساس يصعد عاليا وبكميات ضخمه وبحماس يبيع اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه السهم للمستثمرين العاديين "المستشارين الجدد" اللذين يلومون الباقين لعدم سماع النصيحه حول السهم ويعود اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بإقتناء السهم مجددا بسعره العالي ولرفع معدل السعر "اتوقع بكميات مدروسه".  7 -Gravity Works الإرتداد الثاني : يبدأ اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بالبيع وبجميع الكميات من السهم علي اسعار عاليه "جني ارباح بصفه خياليه" وتبدا رحلة هبوط السهم ، ولا يزال لدي المستثمرين العاديين القناعة التامه بمستقبل سعر السهم بل ويدعمون بوجهات نظرهم بأهميه الشركه بمكان ومستقبلها -التخمين الأول-خصوصا بعد ظهور هوية الشركه علي غلاف المجله .   8 -The Second Guess التخمين الثاني : يعاود السهم القفزات ويعود المستثمرين العاديين بإعطاء النصيحه لإقتناء السهم مجددا بينما يقوم اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه ببيع باقي كميات السهم ويعاد نفس السيناريوا مع سهم جديد او القيام بعمليات شراء وبيع سريعه علي السهم السابق حتي تحين الفرصه علي سهم جديد ، او القيام بلممه السهم مجددا بأدني الإسعار .  9 -Out of Gas انتهاء الوقود : ارتفاعات وهميه "مدروسه" ونزول تدريجي لسعر السهم وبالرغم من ان المستثمريين العاديين متمسكين بالسهم - متعلقين- الا انه لا يوجد لديهم القوه الشرائيه للتعديل .  10-Dead Cat Bounce الوفاة : المستثمرين العاديين يبيعون بخسارة قويه ويتم بيع مالدي اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه "الكميات الموجوده القليله لديهم -تصفيه-"وبخساره سعريا وتنزل اسعار السهم الي القاع ثم يعود اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه بسحب الأسهم " شرائها" من ايدي المستثمرين العاديين لتوفير السيوله لهم لحاجتهم لها وبالتالي يحلفون(يقسمون) ما يرجعون لسهم الشركه مهما كلف ذلك وتروى المغامرات.  11-Post Mortem ما بعد العزاءءءء : السهم في حالة نسيان ويستمر المستثمرين العاديين بالتعديل عن طريق شراء كميات ضخمه بسعر متدني ... بينما اصحاب الصناديق والمحافظ الإستثماريه يفكرون بقضاء اجازه ممتعه ....   شخصيا اري ان المرحله ال 11 نصا مع بقاء نفس العنوان ، تتم في المرحله 10 وما يخص نص 10 فهم ملائم لل11 ..وتمت الترجمه للمعلومات كما وردت في المقال بهذا الترتيب ..  المهم في هذا كله هو القدره علي تمييز المراحل وذلك لوجود استراتيجات خاصه لكل مرحله يستطيع من لديه الإلمام بالرسوم البيانيه للسهم استغلالها في صالحه ... كما ورد في نص الموضوع ....   اتمني ان ما قمت به مفيدا ولو بشئ قليل .... ان تحوز علي اعجابكم ورضاكم ....   السؤال المهم الذي لا زلت ابحث عن اجابته .. ماذا علي ان افعل ب 3000$  لإسترداد ال 25000$ وكم احتاج من الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟    الجواب ..................تذكرون المعادله " مجرد نظريه "  خساره x خسارة = خساره " معادله رهيبه .. ......تجنن" اذن المعادله كالتالي : عمليه ناجحه x مكسب متواضع = النتيجه ........ بالأرقام  10 * 100$ = 1000$  100 * 100$ = 10000$  1000 * 100$ = 100000$   مع مراعاة مايلي بعد التوكل علي الله سبحانه وتعالى :  ----- إجتياز السهم للفلتر الإسلامي . ----- تجنب الشراء بكميات فوق المعدل . ----- تعبئه نموذج w8 لتفادي الضرائب . ----- التحكم في المبلغ المراد الدخول به في السهم. ----- تحديد نسبة المكسب لكل عمليه . ----- عدم دعم الحساب ... يعني لو طارت ال 3000 $ ... نودع هذا السوق ..      قد يستغرب الكل من هذا .... ولكن هناك حقيقه لو نعيها ....  برأس مال قدره5000$ وبمكسب 10% صافي شهريا = 5500$  ثم اعاده الإستثمار ب 5500 وبمكسب 10 % صافي شهريا= 6050 $   ولمده خمس سنين عجاف يصبح لدي المسثمر 1500000 $ تقريبا   الظاهر لي ان الجهد والتعب في اختيار السهم مهم جدا لتحقيق المكسب  سأسعي جادا .... مع الصبر ... واذا نجحت ...سوف اكون مسرورا لإظهار ذلك ... واذا لم اوفق ... فالعوض من الله ... والحمد لله علي كل حـــــال .... 
شكرا علي المداخله ابو مالك ... من كثر السهر والتفكير ارسلت الموضوع مرتيين ..عذرا   وكل عام وانتم بخيررررررررررر....    سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام ...........

----------


## new trader

اشكرك اخي ابوياسر 
انشا الله تعوض وتصير ال 3000 ثلاث ملاين يارب  
وعيد مبارك للجميع  
اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الجنة اجمعين وبارك لنا ولكم في المال والولد 
سلاااااااااااااااااام

----------


## abooyaser

*تسلم وتشكر* *اخي " المتداول الجديد " علي كل شيء وبارك الله فيك*   *سوف اقوم بالتطبيق الفعلي لهذا العمل علي امل استعادة ماراح ادراج الرياح*  *ولقد نسيت بعض الإشياء المهم ذكرها ...*    مع مراعاة مايلي بعد التوكل علي الله سبحانه وتعالى :  ----- إجتياز السهم للفلتر الإسلامي . * موجود في موقع المؤشر .. وفي هذا الموقع ..  ----- تجنب الشراء بكميات فوق المعدل .
* لابد من متابعة ال level 2 علي السهم لغرض الدخول والخروج بسرعه . وتوقيت الشراء والبيع السريع . بإعتبار ماذكر في الأساسيات سابقا ومراحل السهم .. وتقييم اداء السهم لمدة خمسة ايام قبل الشراء من خلال www.barchart.com ----- تعبئه نموذج w8 لتفادي الضرائب . * يلزم عمل ذلك كل سنتين مع تفادي الشراء بدون رصيد حتي لا يتم ايقاف الحساب 90 يوم عمل . ----- التحكم في المبلغ المراد الدخول به في السهم. * تقسيم المبلغ علي 5 ايام ..بحيث اشتري كل يوم سهم وهذا يعني 2500 $.. للتغلب علي سيكلوجية البيع والشراء ..وعندما يتدبل المبلغ "ان شاء الله" يصير سهميين يوما ....الخ. ----- تحديد نسبة المكسب لكل عمليه . * العرض فورا بنسبه 2.5 % او 3 % لإسقاط العمولات . ----- استخدام الرسومات "المخططات " البيانيه قدر الإمكان ونقاط الدعم والمقاومه .. * برفقه ملف خاص بذلك علي هذا الرابط ...مهم جدا خصوصا من ص 83 -105  http://www.indexsignal.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34092
* يشكر اخي جمال علي الملف الرائع ..... ----- استغلال الأخبار  * هناك اخبار اول التداول "للتعليق" ووسط اليوم "للتصريف" واخر التداول "للدعايه او مهمه" والأوضاع الساسيه والتقارير وسعر البترول والقطاع اكثر نشاط .... الخ  ----- عدم دعم الحساب ... يعني لو طارت ال 3000 $ ... نودع هذا السوق ..  هل يتحقق الحلم مجددا ؟ المشوار طويل جدا !!! فالبناء ليس كالهدم ... احتاج ل 50 عملية ناجحه واحتمال لمدة 6 اشهر " هنا مربط الفرس " ... وان شاء الله   تجري الرياح بما تشتهي السفن .... والي اللقاءءءءءءءء   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام ....

----------


## abooyaser

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام    قمت بشراء سهم باول 500$  علي امل مكسب 30%   صعد في البدايه بنسبة 120%   وقلت لنفسي يمكن يوصل لل 200 %   ولكن عاد ....السهم يتحرك ببطء ...بعد نزوله الي اقل من سعر الشراء ..  ومازلت متمسك بباقي المبلغ ....   وعليه قررت ...قرارين مهمه ...  الأول ...لن ابيع السهم بخسارة طالت المده او قصرت ...  لكن بدأت ...                                   اهلوس ....                     شكلي رايح علي المورستان " مستشفي المجانيين "...                         وانقسمت الي قسمين     وقام كل قسم يحادث القسم المقابل .....    ماحدث ... ان ما طاعك الزمان والا طعه ....     اصبررررررررر...     ليه ..ليه ..ليه        رديت علي بعضي وقلت لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا               لاتشتكي .... لاتشتكي ....         لاتشتكي .... لاتشتكي ....   لاتشتكي .... لاتشتكي ....            لاتشتكي من جــــور الأيامي للناس ------- وإدفن همومك في ثرا الصمت كله   أســــرار عمرك خلها تحت الأنفاس ------- لا صــــار ها لراجل قفا فاطن لهه   هذاك يفرح لا لمس جرح الإحساس ------- وهـــــــــذا مناهي لا لقي فيك عله   تعيش بالوجـدان ماعاش ها الرأس ------ لو لاك قلي وايش انا عايش لــــــه   إن زانت الأيام ياشـــــــــوق لاباس ------ والا صبرنا لــــــــــــــــــين ربك يحله      وكما قال الشاعر .... لاتشتكي ....                    لكن الشكوى الحقيقيه هي ...لرب العباد سبحانه وتعالى ....    اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي ، وقلة حيلتي ، وهواني على الناس، ياأرحم الراحمين ،أنت رب المستضعفين ، وأنت ربي ، إلى من تكلني إلى بعيد يتجهمني أم إلى عدوٍ ملكته أمري إن لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا أبالي ، ولكن عافيتك هي أوسع لي ، أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة ، من أن تنزل بي غضبك ، أو تحل علي سخطك ، لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك ..... لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين     اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله ، عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم ، وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ماعلمت منه وما لم أعلم، اللهم إني أسألك من خير ما سألكَ بهِ عبدُكَ ، ونبيكَ ، وحبيبك سيدنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأعوذ بك من شر ما أستعاذك منه عبدكَ ونبيكَ وحبيبك سيدنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اللهم إني أسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو فعل أوعمل ، وأعوذ بك من النار وما قرّب إليها من قولٍ أو فعل أو عمل ، وأسألك أن تجعل كل قضاءٍ قضيتهُ لي خيرا.....      اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك الكريم وعظيم سلطانك .. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك ..   اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ... ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ... ولك الحمد والشكر بعد الرضى ... لك الحمد كما حمدك به الحامدون الابرار .... ولك الحمد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار .... لك الحمد كما نقول ولك الحمد خيراً مما نقول .. لك الحمد كما تحبه ربنا وترضاه .... سبحانك يا الله يا عظيم لا نحصي .. ثناءً عليك .... أنت كما اثنيت على نفسك ....  اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين ..   اللهم يا ملك الملوك... يا من اذا اردت لامر ان تقول له كن فيكون ..اللهم يا مغني يا غني  يا كريم ..يا سميع يا بصير .. اللهم إنا نسألك باسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العليا 
نسالك بانك أنت الله اللذي لا إله إلا هو الواحد الاحد الصمد .. اللذي لمن يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفوا احد .. نسألك بعزك اللذي لا يضام وملكك اللذي لا يرام .. نسألك بنور وجهك الكريم اللذي ملء اركان عرشك ... نسألك بقدرتك اللتي قدرت بها على سائر خلقك ... لا إله إلا أنت ...اللهم اني اسألك ... التوفيق والتقرير السديد .. والعمر المديد ... والرزق الوفيرررر.. والخير الكثيرررر
ودوام الصحه والعافيه .. وراحة البال ... وسبل التيسير ...      وآخر دعوانا ..ان ..الحمدلله رب العالمين ....            ثم قرررررت .... بعد تقسيم عكسي "مفيد ..طبعا " ...مايلي :  وبخطه موازيه ..     بعيدا عن الطمع وعشق السهم ....   وبعيدا عن ادوات السوق .. التي قد تكون احيانا مضنيه ومتعبه ....    بعيدا عن التشاراتات ومخاوف السوق ....      القرار هو .............. لعل في ذلك ...خيرررررررررر ...      سيأتي ذكرة لاحقا ...بعد راحه من هموم السوق ...       سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## G-M

اخوي قصتك ممتعه لكن مأساوية

----------


## abooyaser

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام ---- تصحيح ---  اللهم يا ملك الملوك... يا من اذا اردت لامر ان تقول له كن فيكون ..اللهم يا مغني يا غني  يا كريم..يا سميع يا بصير .. اللهم إنا نسألك باسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العليا.. ونسألك بأحب اسمائك..
نسالك بانك أنت الله اللذي لا إله إلا هو الواحد الاحد الصمد .. اللذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفوا احد ..
نسألك بعزك اللذي لا يضام وملكك اللذي لا يرام .. نسألك بنور وجهك الكريم اللذي ملء اركان عرشك ...
نسألك بقدرتك اللتي قدرت بها على سائر خلقك ... لا إله إلا أنت ...
اللهم اني اسألك ... التوفيق والتقرير (القرار) السديد .. والعمر المديد ... والرزق الوفيرررر.. والخير الكثيرررر .. 
اللهم اني اسألك دوام الصحه والعافيه .. وراحة البال ... وسبل التيسيررررر ...
بيدك يارب كل شيء ... واليك يارب الملتجأ ... انت رب كل شيء ... ياملك الملوك بك أستجير ...
اللهم ارزقني حسن التصررررررررررف والتدبيرررررررررر..آمين.. آمين.. آمين.. آمين..   اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين ...... ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  اهلا اخي " G-M " حياك الله ....وتشكررر كثيرا علي المرور... وبالرغم من المأساة  الا ان العبره والدروس واضحه للقارئ ولعل فيها مايجنب كل مستجد ومطلع ومواسي ايضا  ------------------ تكمله ----------------- للموضوع ------------------------------------   القرار هو .............. لعل في ذلك ...خيرررررررررر ... القرار هو .. الرجوع للأسهم السعوديه ... لعل في ذلك ...خيرررررررررر ... مع البقاء في السوق الأمريكي بما يتبقى من مبلغ كاش في الرصيد 2500$... بأمل ان يتحسن وضع السوق مستقبلا ...   وهناك صفة للمستثمر الناجح احب اوردها وهي ... متجدد .. نعم اي يواكب التطورات ويحسن وضعه الإستثماري ...  وبما اكتسبت من خبره وتجارب قاسيه ومرررررررره ... تذكرت موضوع في هذا الكتاب المهم للمستثمر في السوق الأمريكي علي هذا الرابط ...  http://www.obeikanbookshops.com/more...ed=0&sub=33000   كيف تتجاوز مخاطر الاستثمار في الأسهم الدولية .. للمؤلف ..الصعيدي,عبدالعزيز حمود   قيمة الكتاب 10 ريال ... لكن معلوماته تقدر بالملاييييييييين ... ولإيصال المعلومه   لابد اختيار مكتب استشاري عند الإستثمار ... ويجب حسن الإختيار ... وليس كل من استسمي وتوصف بالإستشاريه .. ويعطي توصيات يعتبررررر ...مستشاررررررررر... ( تتذكرووون المستشارين - الخسرانين - في مراحل السهم)    ولغرض التهيئه للسوق الأسهم السعودي .... تذكرت موضوع الإلقاء"SPEECH " وكيف تتمكن من ذلك من خلال خطة الل 4P والتي تعني :  1- التخطيط ................................PLAN  2- التجهيز .........................PREPARE 3- التمارين " التدرررررررب"....PRACTICE 4- التقديم " الإلقاءءءءء".........PRESENT  من الملاحظ ان خطة ال 4P تشرح نفسها وفي مجال الإسهم ممكن تصير وبتصرررف كالتالي :  1- التخطيط ................................PLAN  دراسة وضع السوق ..وضع استراتيجيه خاصه ... تحديد ساعة الإنطلاق .. بدون المساس بوقت العمل او الإنشغال عنه الذي يؤدي الي التقصير وعدم الإخلاص .. 2- التجهيز .........................PREPARE وضع مبلغ مستقل عن الإحتياج "خاص بلإستثمار فقط"..تنسيق الإستثمار عن طريق الإنترنت من خلال اختيار افضل البنوك .. البحث عن مستشار جيد ..الإطلاع ..  3- التمارين " التدرررررررب"....PRACTICE التدرررب علي ورق مع مجريات السوق .. الإستفاده من التحليل الفني ..التكيف نفسيا "بعيدا عن العواطف" ..  4- البدء بالعمل ....................PROCEED التطبيق الفعلي بعد الإستعداد النفسي والمادي ... والتوكل علي الله ... والبدءءءءءء   تخيلوووووووووا نتيجة -- استنتاجي من التطبيق علي وررررق ... راقبت السوق .. وقمت بتسجيل العمليات شراء سهم وبمبلغ معين .. وبعدها راقبت ما يحصل اليوم التالي ...  للموضوع بقيه ... تصبحون علي خيرررررررر .... سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام ..

----------


## abooyaser

سلالالالالالالالالام .....تكملة.....سلالالالالالالالالام   تخيلوووووووووا نتيجة -- استنتاجي من التطبيق علي وررررق ... راقبت السوق .. وقمت بتسجيل العمليات شراء سهم وبمبلغ معين .. وبعدها راقبت ما يحصل اليوم التالي ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!   وجدت انني لا اجيد اختيار السهم ..    ووووو             لا اجيد التوقيت ...                      يا إلهي ... مالحل ...!!!!                          اصدق نفسي واكذبها ......               معقول ان خبرتي لا تنفعني !!!!!                      جربت نقاط الدعم والمقاومه .... وغير ذلك كتوقعات .. من مضامين التحليل الفني ..                 وقمت اسأل نفسي .... وهم سألت آخرين ....!!!!   رد علي صديق ..بانه ماشيه معاه زي العسل .... عندما يشتري سهم -- يشتري بمبلغ معقول .. ويضع باقي السيوله ... احتياط للطوارئ ... اذا نزل السهم ...اشتري زياده ...وبعدها يعرض كامل الكميه ...الا اذا كان ارتفاع السهم قوي .. يقوم وبسرعه بعرض نصف الكميه ..ويحتفظ بالباقي ..لعرضه بسعر اكثر ...يتناسب مع حركة السهم ... ويرجع رأس المال وباقي الكميه في المحفظه هو المكسب.. وبعدها يتصرررف حسب معطيات السوق ..  اذا لم يرتفع السهم يعرض الكميه بسعر معقول ..وينتظر تنفيذ العمليه ... ويستخدم اسلوب التنفيذ المزدوج ... عرض بسعر.. يرافقه طلب بسعر اقل ...   ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. اللهم بارك له وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ..آمين ... آمين ..أمين   وصديق آخر ... يشتري ... ويصبر الي ارتفاع السهم الي سعر معين ..قد يكون بنسبة 30%  ثم يخرج من السهم ....وهلم جرررررررررى ...  ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. اللهم بارك له وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ..آمين ... آمين ..أمين   وصديق ثالث ... لايبع السهم مهما صار الا بربح ... طالت المده او قصرت .... ولكن لديه سيوله ..لغرض الشراء في سهم ثاني وثالث ...و لا يبالي ... المهم والأهم لديه ... ان السهم ما يطلع من محفظته لو يتشهد .. الا بربح ..  ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. اللهم بارك له وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ..آمين ... آمين ..أمين    وآخر معتمد علي التوصيات من اصدقائه ... ويوميا يدخل في سهم ويطلع منه حسب التوصيه    ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. اللهم بارك له وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ..آمين ... آمين ..أمين          قمت ابحث عن توصيات .... واسال عن مصادرها ....وهذا أثناء التمارين الورقيه ...  صرت ابحث في المنتديات .... المتابعه للسوق... واشوف التوصيات .. واقارنها مع ادائها ...  واكتشفت ان تنفيذ التوصيه يتم في الفترة الصباحيه ...وبعدها تنزل الأسعار .. او لا يتم شيء .. وتصبح التوصيه عديمة الجدوى .... ومن يشتري في مثل هذه الحاله ..عليه بالصبر .. وللمكسب لا بد من الصبرررر.... وقد يطول الصبررررر...      بدأت ابحث عن معاهد للتدريب ... بعد رؤيه عدة دعوات...وباسعار مختلفه ...يوجد الغالي والرخيص..   وخطرت في رأسي                     فكررررررره ..... جهنميه ... خلت قلبي يرقص رقصة.. السمبا ...احيانا .. ورقصة... الفلامنقوا.. احيانا  طيررررررررررت النوم من عينييييييييييييييي...                                                     وهي شراء سهم و التوصيه عليه بالمنتديات وادعم التوصيه بمعرف ثاني وثالث ... ورابع .. وكنتيجه للدعايه قد يرتفع ... واخرج من السهم بمكسب ... يعني ...       احج مع من حج ............واهج مع من هج                    وانقسمت نصفين ..... ومن كثر الهوللللللللل غادرت المدينه الي مدينه ثانيه ... وقمت اسأل نفسي ...هل هذا جائزززززززز .. هل هذا حلاللللللللللل... مامصيررررررررر من انغشششششششششش ... وخسررررررر..          الله يلعن ابليس ... الله يلعن ابليس ... الله يلعن ابليس ...              لعنة الله علي الشيطان الرجيم .....           تذكرت ... يوم القيامه ... يوم الحساب والعقاب ... يوم لا ينفع فيه لا مال ولا بنون ..  الا الأعمال الصالحه ..التي تبقي لك للأبد... وعليه تيقنت بأن الرازق هو الله ...  وان الله هو الحكيم ... وانني علي ذلك من الشاهدين ...  سبحان الله وبحمده ...سبحان الله العظيم ..         ماذا علي ان افعل ؟؟؟!!!!!! قلت لنفسي            عليك            عليك            _عليك بتقوى الله ان كنت غافلا ............. يأتيك بالإرزاق من حيث لا تدري_ _فكيف تخـــاف الفقر والله رازقا ............ فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر_ _ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقـوة .................. ماأكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر__تزول عن الدنــــيا فإنك لا تدري ...... اذا جن عليك الليل هل تعيش الي الفجر_ _فكم من صحيح مات من غير علة ......... وكم من سقيم عاش حينا من الدهر_ _وكم من فتى أمسى واصبح ضاحكا ...... وأكفانه في الغيب تنسج وهولا يدري_ _فمن عـــــــــاش الفـا والفــــين ........ فلابد من يوم يســــــــــير فيه الي القبر_                   الي اللقــــــــــــاءءءء .......التكملة قريبا ........ان شاء الله ... سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## &انسان&

أخي ابو ياسر أنا من أشد المعجبين بموضوعك و من المتابعين له و أنتظر كل جديد لك 
و في انتظار تكملة الموضوع   
و لك 
الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففف تحية

----------


## abooyaser

*اهلا وسهلا اخي " &انسان& " والمنتدى نوووووور بيك*    وتشكررررررر علي المرورررررررر....   اخي العزيزززز: إن الإستثمار مهما كان نوعه يتطلب الصبر والتخطيط ووضع استراتيجيه خاصه تتلائم مع ما يمكن ان يحقق الأهداف الخاصه والإجتماعيه.. والصمت علي الأخطاء الإستثماريه... قد لايؤدي الي الفائده ... واظهار التجارب تفيد الباحث عن الفرص ... وهذا ماأتمناه .. حاضرا ومستقبلا .. ان شاء الله ...  سوف اكمل الموضوع بالتطرق لعدة أمور ... قد لا يود من يعرفها او يعلم مصيرها المطلع  ومن لديه الإلمام التام ... وبطبيعتنا كبشر معرضين للإخطاءءء والكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى ..  ومن الأمور الخاصه بالإستثمار ... الحاله النفسيه للمستثمرررر كنتيجه لعوامل سيكلوجية البيع والشراءءء .. والإدمان للسوق ... وعشق السهم .. والتصرف بعاطفه تؤدي للخسارة الجسيمه .. والعياذ بالله ... سوف اتطرررق لها قريبا ...  حقيقة اريد العودة للسوق بجاهزيه متميزه ... محفوفه بالإطمنان .. متجنبا اسباب خسائري السابقه ... وبطريقه تخدمني في ظروفي الحاليه ...    ولقد وجدتها جاري العمل علي تطبيقها علي ورق قبل استخدامها فعليا ... الا وهي طريقة     --- الرولاررر كوسترررر RollerCoaster ---  --- هدفها مليوووووووووون ونصف ريال ....    وقد ذكرتها سابقا ... ولابد من وضعها بالتفصيل .... حينذ سيظهرررر لمن يطبقها علي ورررق مدى جدواها ... وببساطه الإستثمار دووون عناء ...مع اعتبار ان إختيار السهم او الأسهم لتنفيذ الفكرررره مهم ايضا ... والله الموفق ,,,,  اكررر شكري لك ...وأتمنى ما كتبت مفيدا للجميع ...   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## abooyaser

سلالالالالالالالالام .....تكملة.....سلالالالالالالالالام  ماهو الإستثمار في سوق الأسهم ؟؟؟ ليه ندخل الأسهم ؟ هل للتسليه ؟ او لتحقيق الربح والربح المجزئ؟  الجواب : الربح ... ثم الربح ... ثم الربح... ثم الربح ... ثم الربح ... وأخيرا الربح ... ولمزيد من الإيضاح ...  اليكم مقتطفات من كتاب محمد ابرهيم بديوي ... صحيح انها تخص الإستثمار عالميا لكن مفيده محليا ...وهاهي وبتصررررف :   من المقدمه ..  ليس من الضروري أن نملك شهاده جامعيه في التمويل والمال ولسنا بحاجه لسنوات خبره طويله في البورصه لنتعلم الإستثمار السليم , إن الأمر ببساطه هو استغلال المال وإستخدامه للربح أو الخساره فوضع المال في حساب توفير ربما لن يحقق ابدا ما نرغب به فمقدار التضخم المالي والضراب ربما لا تجعلنا نحقق اي فائده من حساب التوفير لهذا فإن استثمار المال يعني ضروره مراجعة المناخ المالي المحيط وأي تغيير في الإلتزامات الماليه .  فالإستثمار هدفه أن يحصل المستثمر علي ارباحه من اوراق ماليه (اسهم) خلال أقصر وقت ممكن . ونحن نشير الي هذه العمليه لابد ان نضع في الإعتبار بأن هناك ما يشبه المبارزه حيث انك تستخدم ذكائك ضد كل شخص آخر في اسواق الأوراق الماليه . ان كل دولار تربحه هو علي حساب شخص آخر.  وقبل الإسترسال في القراءة خذ حوالي 1000 $ واشعل عود ثقاب , لا تحرق نقودك الأن ولكن قف هناك وتذكر دائما بأنه في اي وقت من الأوقات عندما تقوم بالإستثمار والمضاربه اليوميه فإنك قد تخاطر بهذا القدر من النقود او ربما بمبالغ اكبر وانها قد تكون معرضه لنفس الخطوره , إن التشبيه دقيق وإذا كان ذلك يزعجك فربما من الأفضل أن تفكر في القيام بعمل من نوع آخر لأن هناك الكثير من المسثمرين الممتازين اللذين لم يروا علي الأقل 1000$ تضيع في ثواني معدوده خلال ساعات عمل السوق وما يتعلموه من كيفيه حصول ذلك . 
إستراتيجية الإستثمار   قبل البدء بعملية الإستثمار من الضروري جدا وضع إستراتيجيه محدده للإستثمار تبدأ بتحديد الهدف والتخطيط للوصول إليه مع إحتساب أن الإستثمار يحتمل الربح والخسارة وتقييم العوامل المتعدده التي تحدد المخاطره أو التحفظ في الإستثمار .  لذا يجب أن تأخذ الوقت الكافي لدراسة وتوثيق خطتك من خلال تحديد أهدافك بواقعيه , بخصوص أرباح الإستثمار وما إذا كانت أهدافك الماليه قصيرة الأمد , متوسطة الأمد , أو طويلة الأمد ؟ وحتي نصل الي ما نطمح اليه يجب أن نتبع النقاط التاليه:  1- تحديد وتحليل الأهداف . 2- تحليل الأوراق الماليه ( تحليل وتحديد نوع الأسهم المراد إستثمارها ووقت الشراء). 3- تكوين محفظه ماليه . 4- تقييم اداء المحفظه ( مراقبة ماتحتفظ به من اسهم - تحديد وقت البيع ) .   سياسة الإستثمار  
من المؤكد أن إحتاجاتنا تختلف بإختلاف مراحل حياتنا . فأين موقعنا في هذه اللحظه , هل من الممكن قد إقتربنا من القمه أو من المحتمل اننا لا نزال نخطو خطواتنا الأولى في حياتنا وربما لا نزال في طور إنشاء اسرة وربما نستعد للتقاعد !! ربما نخطط لشراء منزل !!! 
أن هذه الأمور جميعا تتطلب طرقا مختلفه للتوفير فحاجة المستثمر لزيادة دخله تتغير وفقا لمراحل حياته . ولهذا إن تحديد أهدافنا هو الخطوه الأولي التي يجب أن تتبعها نظره إجماليه بحيث نحدد الوقت اللازم لتحقيق الهدف ؟؟؟  
فإذا كنت قد بدأت حياتك للتو فمن الأنسب التركيز علي النمو طويل الأمد , و لاتنسى أنه حتي بدون مدخرات فالغالب أن يحقق المستثمرون الشباب موقعا قويا لهم حيث ان كل سنه تعني المزيد من المدخرات وسنوات الشباب تعني وجود فرصه قويه للتعافي من أي ازمات ولجني ثمار جهدك .  
في منتصف عمرك سوف تتأرجح بين الرغبه في زيادة الدخل وبين وجود الدخل بالدرجه الأولى فالغرض من زيادة الدخل قد تشتمل علي الإدخار من أجل التقاعد او التعليم الجامعي في الوقت الذي تكون فيه لا تزال تقوم بدفع رسوم دراسيه وأقساط المنزل أو تأسيس عمل تجاري وجميعها أمور تتطلب توجيه الموارد الماليه تبعا لها .  
أما إذا بلغ راتبك الذروه وأصبح مصروفك الحالي أقل .. فهنا يمكنك أن تولي عملية زيادة الدخل المزيد من الإهتمام . إن سنوات التقاعد تعمل علي تأكيد ضرورة وجود إيراد أو دخل يحقق الإكتفاء للمتقاعد وفي الوقت نفسه عليك الأخذ بعين الإعتبار بمسألة التضخم المالي للمحافظه علي نمو إستثماراتك , كما يمكنك توفير راس مال بالإستثمارات المتناميه لإفادة الأجيال القادمه . 
ولهذا فقبل الإستثمار عليك أن تسأل نفسك ( لماذا انا احتاج الي تنمية نقودي ومتي أريد أن استخدمها ؟ ) وبعبارة أخرى هل تريد أن توفر لغرض شراء شيء معين وثمين وغالي في المستقبل القريب او ....الخ . إن من المهم أن تعرف لماذا تريد ان تستثمر وإلي أي حين وذلك حسب أهدافك الإستثماريه لأن الإستثمار القصير الأجل يتطلب أهداف مختلفه عن الإستثمار طويل الأجل . 
فإذا قررت أن توفر لشراء غرض ثمين فإ نك تحتاج الحصول علي نقودك بعد فترة قصيره نسبيا . في حين إذا كنت في العشرينيات من العمر وتقوم بالتوفير للمستقبل فإنه ليس هناك حاجه أن تكون نقودك في متناول يدك , بمعني أنه بإمكانك أن تزيد في المخاطره بإستثمار نقودك بطرق تمكنها من أن تتضاعف خلال مدة طويله ...... وحين تحدد الفتره الزمنيه المطلوبه للإستثمار فعليك أن تتذكر العوامل الأربعه التاليه :  
1- كم هي أهمية نمو رأس المال لديك ؟
2- العائد مثل النمو وهي الفائده .
3- ان تأخذ بعين الإعتبار ...الدخل المنتظم .
4- إحتمال الخسارة -- وهذا اكثر خطوره --في كل أو بعض استثماراتك .  
ولذا يجب ان يكون للإستثمار أهداف لتحقيق اهدافنا الأساسيه ..وهذه الأهداف هي : 
1- الحفاظ علي رأس المال .
2- الحصول علي ايراد .
3- زيادة قيمة رأس المال .    عناصر نجاح الإستثمار  1- الصبرررررر. 2- سياسة التصرررف المعاكس ( إشتر في زمن هبوط الأسعار وقم بالبيع عند ارتفاعها ). 3- الإنفعال .. 4- إذا كنت مخطئا .. كيف تتصرررف . 5- لا تكن طماعا .   
البقيه ............ لاحقا .....إن شاء الله ..... سلالالالالالالالام ..

----------


## &انسان&

كلام جميل و أجمل من الجميل و عندي طلب استاذي العزيز ممكن تكتب لي اسم الكتاب و الكاتب و أين ممكن أجد هذا الكتاب الشيق 
و أشكرك على هذا الطرح الرائع اللذي يدل على رقيك و تجربتك الواسعة  
و لك مني الفففففففففف شكر   
أخوك  
&انسان&

----------


## abooyaser

اهلا اخي " &انسان& " ومرحبا مليوووووووووون ...والشكررر علي مواصلتك واهتمامك   ومرورك ... وجواب سؤالك موجود في ثنايا الموضوووووع ...في الرابط الخاص بالتشاراتات ... كان عندي احساس ان ماكتبه اخي محمد بديوي .. يبقي مطروح جانبا .. علما انها من عام 2003 ولا تزال قيّمه الي يومنا هـــــــــــذا ومستقبلا لمن يهمه الأمررررر ... ولذا اوردت ما اراه .. مهما ومهم للغايه ....خصوصا ماكتب عن نقطه ذكرتها في الجزء السابق ... الا وهي:   احدي عناصررررر النجاح في عالم الإستثمارررر >>> 3- الإنفعال ..  وقد تطرررقت للمقصود بقولي : ومن الأمور الخاصه بالإستثمار ... الحاله النفسيه للمستثمرررر كنتيجه لعوامل سيكلوجية البيع والشراءءء .. والإدمان للسوق ... وعشق السهم .. والتصرف بعاطفه تؤدي للخسارة الجسيمه .. والعياذ بالله ... سوف اتطرررق لها قريبا ..وهاهي بتصرررف -- زبده مقال عناصررر النجاح :   يتلاعب سوق الأسهم بإنفعالتك .. ولكي تكون مستثمرا جيدا ..عليك ان تنظر الي السوق بطريقه بارده وصلبه .. فعندما يبيع المستثمرررين بذعرر.. يجب أن تقف بصلابه وتتقدم للشراء . وتذكر أن السوق مكون من قطيع من الخراف التي تشتري وتبيع بموجات وعليك أن تكون الذئب البارد الأعصاب والبارع الذي يحسب حساب كل شيء ويبحث بين القطيع عن فريسته . عليك عدم البيع وانت مذعورا كما لا تشتري وانت بإهتياج لا يمكنك كبحه .  اذا كان لديك اسهما خاسره او اسهما يمكن ان تربح اي نقود ولا يهم ما تحاول الشركه عمله -- تخلص منها لا تضع نسبه خساره مسبقه -- فلا تفعل ذلك الا لحسم خسارئك . لا تحاول ان تبرر إستثمار سيء بإقناع نفسك بأنها ستتحول الي استثمار جيد ... تخلي عن استراتيجية الأمل والتمني ( وهذا ما أفعله حاليا ) ولا تحاول إقناع نفسك بأن أخطائك هي في الحقيقه تحركات حكيمه مقنعه ... فإن ذلك سوف يكلفك كثيرا ... كن مهنيا الي الحد الذي يمكنك فيه تحديد أخطائك والتحررررك ثانيه ( مجددا ) ... لا تبرر شرائك .. يجب ان تتصرررف وفق معطيات السوق ...إبعد العامل النفسي من إستثمارتك بقدر ما تستطيع وتعلم الإستثمار حسب شروط السوق . ويجب ان تتحرررك بعدم ابقاء النقود في سهم علي ان يرفع مستقبلا وهو في الطريق الي الهاويه --- اي التعليقه ..

----------


## abooyaser

مواصله للموضوع ....  واليكم دلائل العوامل النفسيه من وجهه نظررري .. وجهه نظررر خاصه :   >>عشق السوق .. اول من يتعامل سواء مباشره او عن طريق الإنترنت مع السوق ..قد لاينام الظهر بإنتظار افتتاح العصررررر .. ينتظر يوم السبت علي احر من الجمررر .   >>عشق السهم ... ومغازلته شركته ومحبتها حب اعمي ..مثل اللي يحب بنك البلاد كل يوم وهو يمر علي فروعه في البلد متعجبا من الوان مبني البنك ..علما ان البنك حقيقا في بدايه الطريق والإستثمار في اسهمه علي المدى البعيد مجدي جدا جدا ..وضعته كمثال فقط .. تخيل من كان يحب شركة مبررررد .. الحين يلعنها ويلعن اختها ..ههههههههههه.   >>تدهور الصحه ..التفكير المتواصل ليلا ونهارا .. القلق ..الكابه ..اكتئاب..الوحده ..اليأس ..والتشاوؤم ..والمظهر السيء.   >> عند التسوق لأي غرض يبحث عن الرخيص والرخيص جدا لمحدوديه الميزانيه .  *>> تأجيل جزء كبير من الإحتاجيات الشخصيه والعائليه .*  >> تأجيل تغيير زيت السياره وغسلها وحتي صيانتها .   >> تأجيل الرحلات الترفيهيه للمستثمررر ولعائلته وخصوصا ألأطفال والسبب الإنشغال دائماولايوجد الوقت المتاح .   >> عندما يقوم المستثمر بدعم الرصيد شهريا..اي نعم شهريا..فهو في المسار الخاطئ ..   >>مشغول علي الإنترنت وعلي طول حتي عن اداء الصلاة والعياذ بالله .     لاحظ شعورك عندما تخسرررر 2000 وتكسب بعدها 200 تنسي الخسارة وتغررررد بالمكسب وقد يطيرفي تعويض بعض اللوازم المقصر فيها اصلا ..     هل تعلم ان الإلمام بسيكولوجيه المستثمر يتطلب الإلمام بسيكولوجيه الإستثمار اي تعلم سلوك السهم وسلوك السوق الماضيه والتنبؤ بإحتررررراف ( الحاله النفسيه للجميع ) .   لا زلت في مرحلة التدرررب .. بعد التجهيز المادي ..باقي التجهيززز المعنوي والبدء   لابد من دورررره اسهم ...   للموضوع بقيه ... من اخوكم ابوياسر " المتسابق"                والقادم احلى ..سلالالالالالالالام ..

----------


## &انسان&

>>عشق السهم ... ومغازلته شركته ومحبتها حب اعمي ..مثل اللي يحب بنك البلاد كل يوم وهو يمر علي فروعه في البلد متعجبا من الوان مبني البنك ..علما ان البنك حقيقا في بدايه الطريق والإستثمار في اسهمه علي المدى البعيد مجدي جدا جدا ..وضعته كمثال فقط .. تخيل من كان يحب شركة مبررررد .. الحين يلعنها ويلعن اختها ..ههههههههههه.   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه  كلام رائع جدا جدا جدا    أشكرك أخي ابو ياسر و موضوعك من أروع المواضيع    أنا صار عندي أهتمامين الان من الشبكة العنكبوتية أولا علشان الشغل في سوق الاسهم و الثاني متابعة مواضيعك و أشكرك جزيل الشكر و في انتظار القادم

----------


## عياد

اسلوبك فعلا مشوق انا اقرأ وانتظر الكتابة التالية

----------


## abooyaser

اهلا بأخي العزيز " عــــــــــياد " المشرف علي هذا القسم ...  لك مني كل تحيه وتقدير... بالرغم من مشاغلك .. الا انك لم تبخل علينا بزيارتككككك ... حاليا ...اشتركت بدوره خاصه بالأسهم ...بعد عناء وبحث عن افضل معهد يعقد دورره ... لكي استفيد ..اكثر .. واتجهززز اكثررر ... لعالم الأسهم ...     واتهيأ من جديد للسوق الأمريكي ... ابي اتحررررررك مثل القطــار ...  المســـارالأيمن في السوق السعودي والمســـارالأيسر في السوق الأمريكي ... وتخلف الميزانيه لكل مســــــــــار ...   ولكن بطريقة الرولاررر كوستررررر  ولكن قبل شرح الفكرررررررره ... لابد من تطبيقها علي ورررررررق .. اولا   وسيأتي موضوع ... الرولاررر كوستررررر ....   بعد موضوع خاص بالمؤشر ...لأهميته ...  لك كل التقديررررر والإحترام ....         اخيك " ابو ياسرررر" ---- المتســـــــــــــــــــابق ---    سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام  ..

----------


## &انسان&

أتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي أخي أبو ياسر  
و أن شاء الله ان الدورة ما تشغلك عن الكتابة في هالمنتدى اللي بوجودك أمثالك فيه يكون من أرقى المنتديات اللي عرفتها  
لك مني خالص الدعوات بالتوفيق و النجاح

----------


## &انسان&

أستاذي العزيز ابو ياسر يظهر ان الوضع زي ماتوقعت فعلا الدورة شكلها اشغلتك عنا لكن أسأل الله لك التوفيق و تحقيق ما تصبو اليه لك تقديري و خالص احترامي  
نتمنى نعرف طريقتك الرولار كوستر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ان امكن و لك شكري و احترامي

----------


## abooyaser

هلا اخي العزيز " &انسان& " وتشكرررر علي المروررر والمتابعه ... الدورررره مفيده جدا ... جعلتني اعررررف اخطائي ... علي الأقل ... الحمد لله .. بحثت عن معهد يعقد دوررره وبعد تقييم شخصي توكلت علي الله ... واشتركت بالدوره ... وسأذكر فوائدها قريبا ان شاء الله ... يكفي ان من خلال تقييم  الأسواق من ناحية مكرر الأرباح ... ان السوق الكويتي للأسهم من افضل .. الأسواق.. خليجيا وعالميا .... -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------  هذه اول محاوله لإدراج صوررة المؤشر ووضعت الرابط للعوده اليه عند الحاجه ... قالوا ايه ايه ايه قالوا ... محـــلل فـــني ...اليكم الربط :    http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/int...15975&draw.x=5                             آه ...آه ...آه ...آه. ثم..آه ..من المؤشر ....               المؤشر العام للسوق .......... من يستفيد منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من يراعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.......ومن يهتم به ؟؟؟؟؟؟.... اسئله مهم جدا معرفة اجابتها !!!!!!!!    التكمله قريبا .. ان شاء الله ...  سلالالالالالالالام ...

----------


## abooyaser

>>>>>>>>>>>>> مغاويررر المؤشرررر <<<<<<<<<<<<<   آه ...آه ...آه ...آه. ثم..آه ..من المؤشر ....  
المؤشر العام للسوق .......... من يستفيد منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من يراعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.......ومن يهتم به ؟؟؟؟؟؟.... اسئله مهم جدا معرفة اجابتها !!!!!!!! من خلال معاينة الرسم البياني للمؤشرر نجد ان اسفل الصفحه خطين :  الأول ويرمز له (12,26 ) MACD واحب ان اسميه شهريار .. والثاني ويرمز له (MACD EMA (9 واحب ان اسميه شهرزاد.. والثالث هو مسيرة حاتهما الزوجيه ويعرف ب HISTOGRAM او DIVERGENCE  فلنبدأ التحليل بسم الله : من الملاحظ ان هناك عناق بين الزوجان ومن خلال متابعة مسيره حياتهما الزوجيه صحيا ... نراها مفسره في اعلي الشكل بمعدلات دليل حركه المؤشررررر. فتارة يبدأ شهرياررر العناق وتارة تبدأ الهانم شهرززززاد العناق ام فوق قمم الجبال وبعد عناقهما  ---يخسر المضاربون ويتدخل من يتدخل لإصلاح ذات البين --- الا ان الإمور تزداد سوءا ويتفرقا بعيدا عن بعض احيانا -- واحيانا يواصلون المسيرة ينظر كل طرف للآخر متأملا ان يبادر بالعناق .. وعند ادراك مدى حاجتهما لبعض ( وهذا سنة الله في خلقه فما بالك بالمؤشرات) ومن اجل استمرار مشوار حياتهما يتواعدا ويتقابالا من جديد اما تحت سطح البحررر او قريبا منه وينطلق مشوارهما محلقا بارقام جديده الي الأعلى ويحلو مع ذلك حال المضاربون فإذا بهم يهلولون ويرحبون ويباركون " نتيجة مكاسبهم طبعا " ويدعون لهم بالخيرررر ويخشون في نفس الوقت من الشياطين ان لا تخرب ما بني من خيرررر حتي اتت العشر الأخير من شهر رمضان المبارك عام 1426 هـ واذا بالزوجين مقبلين علي دوارررر.. غريب الأطوارررر... لا يحدد اي اتجاه سيسلكون .. بارك كل منهما لبعض بمناسبة العيد السعيد وتعانقا وكاد العناق ان يؤدي بهما الي التهلكه ... لولا قدرة الله عز وجل ثم ببركة تحرك المهتمين بتداول كثيف علي سهم الراجحي " ويأبي الكريم الا ان يتم كرامته " ويتعانقا مجددا مسجلين ارقام جديده لمسيرة حياتهما بعد زوال سحابة كانت في السماء تحجب الشمس عنهما ... وفي الحقيقه اول مررررة ادعوا علي الزوجين .. الا انني وبخشية من الله سررت لهما وصرررت ادعوا لهما بمزيد من السعادة وان شاء ما يتعانقا المررررة القادمه الا في المررررريخ ... لكي نستررررريح ... وبعدها كما يقال في العاده :    للهــــــــــــــــــاوي.....                لقد تعبنا من عناقهما مررره فوق اليابسه ومررررة في اعماق البحارررر....وفي الأخيرر اكتشفت ان المؤشر يهم اصحاب المحافظ الضخمه اكثررررر وعلي متابعه الحاله الزوجيه لمؤشرر الشركه التي سوف اقتني اسهمها ..... وبمتابعتهم كلهم اعرررف متي ادخل ومتي اطلع من السهم ...   بصفة ان سوق الأسهم الأمريكيه يحتوي علي الدببه والثيران المتبارزان وعلي الخرفان التي تركض علي شكل قطيع دائما ... وعلي الذئاب التي تسعي لإصياد فريستها ....  وهنا تذكرررت قصه الثور الذي ركض في الشوارع الأسبانيه حتي دخل حلبة مصارعة الثيران ... وتم اغراؤه باللون الأحمررر ....  وعندما سئل ابنه " الحسيل من ابنة الجيران " الحسيله " عن اباه رد ... ابي الأن موجود في اغلي المطاعم ....علي شكل ...      ستييييييييييك وهامبقرررر ......     للموضوع بقيه ... سلالالالالام ....

----------


## abooyaser

>>>>>>>>>>>>> مغاويررر المؤشرررر <<<<<<<<<<<<<  وعندما سئل ابن الثوررر " الحسيل " من ابنة الجيران " الحسيله " عن اباه رد ...  ابي الآن موجود في اغلي المطاعم ....علي شكل ...      ستييييييييييك وهامبقرررر ......
يتناوله الأغنــــــــياءءء فقط ...       قام الحسيل سألها وابوك وينه الحين ....          ردت عليه وبعفويه ....           ابي راح يركض وراء الناس في الشارع !!!!!!!!!               رد : يعني ابوك رايح لحلبة مصارعة الثيران ... وهنا تذكر كل واحد المصيرررررر                           وتبادلا النظرات وبإعجاب قاما .... يقفزان علي شكل دائري ...  ويغنيان ............................................... ويرددان ....                 ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ابي صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...   
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه     هذا حال من يشتري علي اللون الأحمرررررر ....                  يصيررر ستيييييييييك وهامبقرر ...بعد انقطاع السيرفررررر....     لنوادررر ابو ياسرررر بقيه .... الي اللقاءءءءء.... سلالالالالالالالام ......

----------


## abooyaser

>>>>>> تكملة >>>>>>> مغاويررر المؤشرررر <<<<<<< تكملة <<<<<<  تصحيح   بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... بابا صارستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...   للتوصيات والنصائح موضوع مستقل جاري التحضيررر له علي قدم وساق ... ادخل وشف هذا المقال المخررررررف .... للأسف مقفول التعليق عليه ... والنتيجه المتوقعه لمثل هذا الإسلوب في التعامل مع اي سهم في اي سوق ..معروووفه ولمزيد من الإيضاح ... 1- الموقع ..علي الرابط التالي : http://www.alriyadh.com/2005/11/28/article111297.html  كيف تصبحين هاموره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2- النصيحه الفتيّه الذكيه ... من المقال...  وليكن مبدأك الشراء احمر والبيع اخضر وتبيعي عند ارتفاع المؤشر وتشتري وقت نزوله لاتلجأي للبيع خاسرة مهما كلفك ذلك من صبر حتى لاتعطي ما عندك لقمة هنيئة لغيرك ولاتجعلي للهوامير طريقا لتصيد نقودك او اخذ الاسهم منك بسعر رخيص.   3- انطباع من رد وبتعليق منطقي ...  لا تقدم على خطوة دون دراية  أمل ان نصل في يوم قريب الى نضج في التعامل مع الأمور و الخروج من السذاجة اللتي تخيم علينا. ان قطاع الأسهم هو علم بحد ذاته, يقضي البعض سنين لدراسته و فك طلاسمه, اما نحن نتعامل معه على انه شئ سهل و مدعاة للربح السريع, مما ادى للصورة الهزلية التي نراها من مجرد دراسة نسبة سعر السهم للعائد المادي له ان كان متوافرا. فلا زلنا نبيع و نشتري بناء على قواعد لا أساس لها من المرجعية العلمية, أي ان العواطف و الأهواء هي المتحكم, في عالم الأسهم ذي الأصول العريقة من البحث و التدقيق. ان ما ورد في مقال الأخت مريم بخاري لهو دليل على ما أقول. ان الهوامير لم يصبحوا هكذا لولا وجود اسماك ساذجة تجعل من انفسها لقمة سهلة, و لا جدوى من الأستجداء كما ورد في المقال, فعالم المال و الأعمال لا يملك عواطف, هناك اخلاقيات نعم, تحكمها القوانين بيد من حديد لمن يتلاعب بها. لم نسمع قط عن صياد يرمي شباكه -- ثم ينتظر "أخلاقيات " الأسماك للدخول فيها  *..................................................  .............................د.محمد عبد المنان*   ياخووووفي ... ترديد الحسلان ... الأنشوده ...مجددا وتصيرررررررر                               ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ... ماما صارت ستيييييييييييك وهامبقررررر ...  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه      بسبب الشراء علي اللون الأحمرررررررر بدون دراسه وعلم يذكررررررررررر  عدد الزائرين ما شاء الله اكثررر من 1000 زائر .. هذا الموضوع سوف يصير بإذن الله  من اكثررر المواضيع زيارة ... وهذا وعد ... خصوصا بعد ما اضع طريقتي الخاصه للأسهم التي من الممكن تطبيقها في اي سوق محليا وعربيا وعالميا ....  كفايه عشوائيه.... الي اللقاءءءء .... " المتسابق "

----------


## abooyaser

اولا .........مبرووووك ال NEWLOOK للموقع واحب اهنيكم علي الإنجاززز الرائع تحياتي الخاصه لكم وما قمتم به يشرررح الصدررر .....   >>>>>> تكملة >>>>>>> مغاويررر المؤشرررر <<<<<<< تكملة <<<<<<  موضوع التوصيات .. مناجاة المؤشررر ... ثمار الدوره   التطلع للمستقبل القريب ..... 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..... التطلع للمستقبل القريب .....  الدخول لسوق الكويت عن طريق الأوسط ...مخطط لزيارة الكويت في فبرايررر 2006 الدخول لسوق دبي ... ووجدت وسيط ......مخطط لزيارة الإمارات في فبرايررر2006  يصير شغلي في السوق الأمريكي -- السعودي -- الكويتي (اطلق سوق واحسنها)--الأمارات ان شاء الله يتحقق لي ذلك ..... ..................................................  .................................. التوصيات بحثت عنها وقمت بتقييم مصادرها ... وحجبت منتديات التطبيل  ووجدت موقع التوصيات المحترررف حتي للسوق الأمريكي  وعقبال ما يقومون بتوصيات للسوق الاماراتي .... ..................................................  ........................ ثمار الدوره ... تعلمت اشياء كثيررره جدا ... واستفدت .. وبعد التطبيق علي ورق بدأت  من 1 /12 / 2005 وشغال زي العسل .. لدرجة انني اعطي توصيات .... وابحث حاليا عن دوره متقدمه ... لتطبيق تقسيم الشاشه ... والشغل مع صناع السوق اماشيهم مثل ضللهم في السوق ...ادخل معاهم واخرج معهم ...أثناء إجازة من العمل ... ولكن بطريقتي الحاليه ..امارس عملي وما يهمني السوق ... لأن دخولي مدروس وخروجي مدروس ايضا ...... وبطريقتي المتميززه ... اشتري وابيع وب اطمئنان منقطع النظيرررر ..................................................  .....................................  مناجاة المؤشررر ... سوقنا السعودي ينعم بالخيررر ... لا دببه ولا ثيران وهم بعد لا خرفان .... انه سوق                                الخياله ...... نعم ....الفرسان ....                 لابد ان تكون فارس وتجيد ركوب الخيل  والخيل الأصيله .....    فهناك الخيال القافززز للحواجززز .... والسباق .... والسريع ...  لا اريد الا ...ان اكون مثل واحد من الخياله ... والسباق ... ابطال السوق   لا اريد الا ان اكون ... الا مثل الخيال .... الذي يستطيع الركض والقفززز والإستعراض ...  مثل ذلك الفارس المقنع ZORO المتباهي بإنجازززه ..امام معشوقته ريتا جونزززز   الفارس المقنع الذي بما رزقه الله يقنع ... ويصول ويجول وبسرعه يرجع ... بخيله الشهم الأصيل .... لكن الميدان يتحول من ميدان للسباق الي بحرررا هائجا   فتارة يهدأ .. وتارة يعصف بمن عصف .... ومرارا ....واذا بي من داخل مركبي              انادي ..بعد ان كنت باحثا عن اللؤلؤ ... وارى المؤشررر مثل الريح او اشبه بالريح  وابدأ اصيح .... وبصوت جريح ... بعد انطفاءءءء المصابـيح .....شبـيه الريح        واش باقي .....   شبـيه الريح .. واش باقي >>>>>>>>>>>>....... كثرووو التسبـيح .....          شبية الريح وش باقي ؟!  سنيني يم  وقلبي المركب المتعب وانت الريح  مجاديفي عذاب وهم  وزادي الوجد والتبريح  وصبري صبر بحّارة  بغوا في اليم محّارة  غشاهم موج كان من الغضب أغضب  وكانوا للهلاك أقرب  لولا كثروا التسبيح    http://www.bin-msaad.com/poems/felli.../poem0020.html   
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام .... 
ابوياسرررر

----------


## abooyaser

الله يصبحكم بكل خيرررر من بلد الخيررر  
لقد استعديت وعدت للسوق السعودي ومعيين خير وفيررر... والحمد لله كم ينبغى لجلآله..
في خلال شهررر مكسب 10000 ريال مايعادل 3000$  
اما مايخص السوق الأمريكي ... مازلت متمسك بسهمي .. ولن ابيعه بخساره مهما انتظرت..
صحيح انه سوق يحرررق الأعصاب ... ولابد من سياسة النفس الطويل ومن استخدام التوصيات
دون المطامررره والعشوائيه ... الكاش المتوفر في الرصيد 2500$ ...ولكن حاليا مشغول بالسوق السعودي ... الله يبارك فيه والله يبارك في عموم الأسواق الخليجه ..من يتابع التقاريررر
السنويه هذه الأيام .. يتحقق من توفررر الفرص ...شكل عام 2006 عام خير ايضا ..
كل عام وانتم بمليون صحه وعافيه وخير ....  
السبب انني سألت نفسي مجددا .... مايلي :   1- هل تحققت الاهداف.
2- حساب الارباح واستبعاد الخسائر.
3- تحديد اسباب الخسائر (لاسمح الله).
4- إبقاء جزء من الارباح مع رأس المال ومكافأة نفسك واهلك وذويك (الوالدين بالدرجه الأولي).
5- التجهيزالمادي والنفسي للمرحله القادمه وبكل ثقه وإعتزاز.   *المرحله الرابعة: إعادة الاستثمار:* 
1- هل انت مهيأ من جديد .
2- هل وضعت الخطط الجديده وبما يتوافق مع الوضع الجديد العالمي والمحلي.
3- هل بحثت ودرست وتفاديت اخطاء المستثمرين المعلن عنها وعرفت اخطاؤك لتفاديها مستقبلا.
4- اذن الان انت في مرحله التطوير الشامل لكل ما يتعلق بالإستثمار--- واحب اقولك بالفم المليان      *مبروك مقدما*

----------


## abooyaser

:A006: ... بالرغم من عدم وجود ردود الا انني سعيد ومسرورررر ...بمساهمتي الحلوه احيانا -- والمرررررررره احيانا -- والحزينه مرارا --والمفرحه احيانا --وهي لسيت من الخيال انها حقيقه .. بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه ... صدق او لاتصدق ...الشكررر موصول للجميع بدون إستثناءءء -- المشجع والصابرر والمجامل والشاكرر وفي نفس الوقت اقدم اعتذاري عن كل شيء وارجوكم السموحه --- المهم ان يستفيد من يستفيد ولو ان موضوعي فب منتدى سعودي كان الآن اقرأ عليه السلام وذلك لحجب المنتديات التي صارت في منحني عن المسار الصحيح لأنها لم تسعي لفائدة الجميع وهذا الأهم ... الحمد لله والشكر لله ...  *--- اذن الان انا في مرحله التطويرالشامل لكل ما يتعلق بالإستثمار ---*  -----واحب اقول لنفسي " بالفم الملـــــيان " بعد حمد لله جل جلآله-----      *مبرووووووك*  ليهلقد طبقت طريقتي الخاصه بيوكل يوم من نجاح الي نجاحوسأضع طريقتي الخاصه بالتفصيلوبكل سروراليكم طريقتيإنهاطريقة :Good:   :Good:   :Good:  الروووولار كوسترررر  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:  سلملم ..سلالالا :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  لالالام ..سلللم

----------


## mmavtv

بص يا سيدي مووعك ده فاكهة المتداول العربي بجد  انت بتحكي تجارب فعليه  
بس عايزين نشوف ارباح مش كلها خسائر   هههههههههههه

----------


## abooyaser

...هلا والله اخي العزيززززززززز......معليش اعذرني مارديت بسرعه ......كنت مسافررر وبعيد شوي عن الإنترنت ......الحمد لله بدأ عندى مسلسل المكاسب......معنويتي عاليه بشكل مايوصف ......متفائل لدرجة الجنون .......وشغال ززززي العسل ياعسل......لا تنسانا من الدعاءءء بالتوفيق ...    اشرايك بتوصيه من عندى وراقب والمثل يقول ان ماطاعك الزمان والا طعه اليك التوصيه الجنان    *دون ادني مسئوليه*  سهم الحب سهم التدبليه .... تحلى به حياتك وتغني له  
او تطلب الله العوض من مغامرة ســــهم النـيله ... 
الدخول مابين 900 - 1000 
هدف 1 >>>>>>>>> مابين 1200 -- 1600 او بعد شهرين ونصف 
هدف 2 >>>>>>>>> مابين 2000 -- 2200 "هدف استراتيجي" 
راقب سمنت الشرقيه ....واحكم بطيب نيه ... الوعد يوم الحب 14 فبرايررر    ... سلالالالالالالالا :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  لالالالالالالالالام...  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## الشامي

السلام عليكم  
يعطيك العافيه اخي ابو ياسر 
الحمدلله ، اشكر الله على اني وجدت موضوعك هذا اليوم ، فلقد خففت عن نفسي حمل ثقيل من خلال سردك الظريف و الطريف ايضاً للمراحل التى مررت بها ، وارجوا من الله ان تكون هذه المرحله عامره بالارباح لك ولنا جميعاً  
ان شاء الله راح اتابع هذه المرحله معاك باهتمام ، بس لا تنسى شرح طيرقتك الجديده  
وبالتوفيق يارب 
اخوك ابو عبدالرحمن

----------


## بوخالد

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه يا ابوياسر انك سرقت الاضواء ولم اكن اتوقع ان هناك موضوع سيكتب بهذا الجمال وبخفة الدم هذي  
وبهذه المعاناة .... 
وعندي سؤال إذا انت لازلت في السوق الامريكية 
ما رأيك ب goog .... gmxrw 
وماهو السهم الذي تنصحنا به للأستثمار الاسبوعي او النصف شهري. 
تحملني شوي .. سؤال هاوي مبتدئ 
اخوك بوخالد 
بصراحه كتبت هالكلام بعد ماقريت كل كتاباتك وعيوني الحين حمر وطالعين برى وهذا يدل على ان موضوعك ممييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## abooyaser

اولا : كل عام وانتم بمليون خيررررر وعافيه بعيد الأضحى المبارك ...  ثانيا : اعتذررر عن التأخير في الرد لإنشغالي ...والله اسأل ان يشغلنا واياكم في طاعته وطلب رضاه ...آمين يارب العالمين .  ثالثا : الشكر الجزيل موصول للأخوان " الشامي " و " بوخالد " علي المرور والتشجيع ..   رابعا : جواب الإستفسارت كما يلي :   سأضع شرح وافي لطريقتي بعد تحقق نجاحها مع وضع عيوبها ومزاياها وانا اطبقها حاليا وماشيه معاي زززززي العسل ... واصبروا شوي ...لوووووووووسمحتم ..وسيكون لي الشرف بوضعها مستقبلا ان شاء اللّه ...   فيما يخص سؤال اخي عن السهم gmxrw والسهم goog ..... وعن ..السهم الذي تنصحنا به للأستثمار الاسبوعي او النصف شهري؟؟   1- لابد من معرفة معني الحرف الخامس .... وهذا المعني :   معنى الحرف الخامس ودلالته في اسهم الناسداك بعض الاسهم المدرجه في الناسداك تتكون من خمسه احرف وهذا الحرف الخامس يكون له دلاله محدده ومثال على هذه الاحرف  A وتعني اسهم A ClassB وتعني اسهم B Class C وتعني ان السهم معفى للفتره الحاليه من متطلبات ادراجه في الناسداكD وتعني اصدار جديد مثل ما ينتج عن التقسيم العكسيE وتعني ان السهم تأخر عن تقديم بياناته للجنة السوق في التاريخ المحددF وتعني انها شركة اجنبيه مدرجه في الناسداكG وتعني انه اول سند قابل للتحويلH وتعني ثاني سند قابل للتحويلI وتعني ثالث سند قابل للتحويلJ وتعني الاسهم التي لحاملها حق التصويتK وتعني الاسهم التي لاتتمتع بحق التصويتL وحدات فئة ثانيه او فئة سادسه من فئات الاسهم الممتازهM فئة رابعه من الاسهم الممتازهN فئة ثالثه من الاسهم الممتازهO فئة ثانية من الاسهم الممتازهP الفئة الاولى من الاسهم الممتازهQ وهذا شهير جداً وهو السماح له بلباس البذله الحمراء على قول عزيزز (وهو للشركات التي تقوم باجراءت الافلاس)W وتعني انه ضمان او حق شراء .  منقول من أعمال الخليج   2- هل ترغب بسمكه طازجه او معرفة كيف تصطاد في البحرررر ؟ من جوابك للسؤال تعرف معني قصدي ...    والحل هو الإشتراك بدوره اسهم ..مهما كانت التكاليف ...تأكد اخي واعلم ان ما تدفعه مقابل التعلم سيعود اليك من خلال الإستثمار بفعاليه .. انت تعرف ان الطبيب يطلب المريض بعمل اشعة اكس وتحاليل طبيه "وتقييم حالة المريض فورا" ومن خلال تمعنه في الأشعه يحدد مكامن العله والتوقعات طبيا ووصف العلاج الفوري والعلاج علي المدي القريب .. والطبيب الذي لايعرف كيفية التقييم والتقييم الفوري من خلال النظر لأشعه المريض ونتائج التحاليل الطبيه -- قد يخمن العلاج وقد يقتل المريض بالخطأ .. " والضحايا كثيررر"   اذن يجب علي المستثمر واي مستثمر وكخطوه اولي ان تكون لديه القدره علي قراءة التشاراتات charts او بما يعرف بالرسوم البيانيه للسوق - وللأسهم المرغوب اقتنائها وحتي للقطاعات المراد الدخول في اسهمها والتحاليل الأساسيه والفنيه لها ... وبدون المامه بالتشاراتات والتحاليل !!!! اصبح مثل الطبيب الذي لايعرف نتاج اشعة اكس ... والرسالة المضمنه في التحاليل الطبيه !!!!!  ويعتبر المستثمر مثل الأعمي الذي يمشي بدون عصا ..   أتمني الصوره واضحه الآن .....سلالالالا :Good:  لالالالالالا :Good:  لالالالام

----------


## &انسان&

:A015:    مساكم الله بالخير و كل عام و انتم بخير كيف حالك اخي ابو ياسر انا صحيح اني غبت عنكم لكني متابع لمواضيعك و في انتظار القادم و تقبل تحياتي

----------


## hajjee78

جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع صراحه شيق بيني وبينكم   
والله يرزقكم

----------


## abooyaser

تشكرووووووووووون يإخواني الأعزاءءءء " &انسان& " و " hajjee78 "علي المداخله الجميله ....ومشاعركم الفياضه بكل خيررررر....ولا تنسونا من الدعاءءءء ....  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*تعزيه للإخوان الكرام*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *نسأل الله لفقيد الأمه*   *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*  *.... الرحمه والمغفره ....**... وأن يجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ...**... وأن يدخله فسيح جناته بغيرررر حساب ...**.... وأن يضعه في الدرجات العلى في الجنه ....*  *.... والله نسأل أن يلهمنا وإياكم الصبر والسلوان ....*  *...أقدم لكم تعازينا أعضاء المنتدى ولجميع اخواننا في الكويت...**.... سألين المولي عز وجل قبول دعاؤنا للمغفور له بإذن الله ....**... وإنا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...*   *------------- أبو ياسرررر" المتسابق " -------------*

----------


## بوخالد

مشكور يا بوياسر وجزاك الله خير على التعزيه 
واشكرك على ردك الجميل الوافي وان شاء الله ساحاول الدخول في احدى الدورات واللي عنده خبره عن الدورات وما هي افضلها واين يبلغنا كي تعم الفائده 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## abooyaser

حياك الله اخي " بوخالد " ..... 
وطلبك موجود علي الرابط التالي ... في المنتدي المجاورررر http://www.indexsignal.com/seminar/seminar.htm 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ... شد حيلك ...سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام :Good:

----------


## بوخالد

ابو ياسر انقذني 
كان لدي اسهم في هذي الشركه cnes 
اليوم دخلت ولقيت اسمها تغير إلى cnese 
وفلوسي كلها عندهم ياريت تساعدني فيها وتقولي اخلي الاسهم ولا ابيع ؟؟ 
على فكره التغيير صار اليوم على حظي انا... الله يستر.. طمني الله لايهينك

----------


## متيم اليورو

ما علاقة التدخين بالاسهم؟؟؟؟

----------


## abooyaser

1- هل ظهرت في حسابك بالرمز الجديد ....نعم ...تصرف وفق معطيات السوق اذا لم تبيع الان سوف تبيع باقل ...اذا الجواب ...لا .....فأتصل علي الوسيط  لاٌظهار الرمز بالحساب ... وتصرف ....واستشر عياد 
خير الرأي لديه ....
2- للمدخن المتعامل مع مثل هذه الأسواق سيدخن اكثر...
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## &انسان&

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك استاذنا الغالي ابوياسر لا تقطعنا من مشاركاتك الحلوه و على فكرة ترى ما نسينا خطتك الجديدة ومازلنا منتظرين شرحها وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## &انسان&

الله يعينك استاذنا الغالي ابو ياسر أسأل الله أن ييسر امرك و امر كل مسلم  على فكرة ما أدري عن الشعر اذا ممكن تتحفنا به سمعت انك شاعر و لا انا غلطان  أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق و أشكرك اولا و آخراً تلميذك  &انسان&

----------


## &انسان&

الله يعينك يا بو ياسر و الله ما تستاهل يا الله هذا الدنيا لكن ما نقول الا الله ييسر امرك و أمر كل مسلم  بس على فكرة ما أدري يا بوياسر اذا ممكن تعطينا القصيده لأنا سمعنا انك شاعر  :Good:   تقبل تحياتي و فائق احترامي  تلميذك   &انسان&

----------


## khaled_S

شكرا لك  والله موضوع جاااميل جدا  ده موضوع أساسى لهذا السوق

----------


## abooyaser

> شكرا لك   والله موضوع جاااميل جدا   ده موضوع أساسى لهذا السوق

  
الشكر لله ثم لك اخي الكريم وشرفني مرورك الكريم -- التوفيق من الله عز وجل  
آمل ان يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع  
تحياتي

----------

